# Pull up a seat, there's room for everyone



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

36 "strawberry cough X deep chunk"
30 "jacks surprise"

fox farms ocean forest plus lots of perlite
age old nutes
super thrive

three 600 watt HPS

24/0 for the first week, 18/6 until desired canopy is reach, then flowering will be induced.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice stadium fdd, I thought you were up to something.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

Subscribed :Weed:


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 27, 2009)

WoW......deffo subscribed


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice set up there. Just gave me an idea, thanks lol. 

Did you make those racks under them? If not where did you get them?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Very nice set up there. Just gave me an idea, thanks lol.
> 
> Did you make those racks under them? If not where did you get them?


that's aluminum grating i got from an old job.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks awesome. Can i watch.


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 27, 2009)

Right on, I get to watch one from the start!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*when you go...you go big.*


----------



## joker152 (Feb 27, 2009)

from what i have seen you really know your shit man this gunna be a good ass journal to keep an eye on. subscribed


----------



## chicoles (Feb 27, 2009)

Are those 3 gal pots?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2009)

chicoles said:


> Are those 3 gal pots?


those are 1 gallon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*have you ever smoked srawberry cough? donald sutherland was smoking that in children of men.*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 28, 2009)

amazing..this is gonna be epic


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

damn. you certainly don't mess around. now imagine the possibilities if you went hydro


----------



## Neph (Feb 28, 2009)

This looks like it will be epic. Subscribed.


----------



## Don MaJic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## jm30 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've learned a lot from your grows. Strawberry Cough is one of my favorites. Can't wait to see em flowerin.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 28, 2009)

Im here to watch the master at work......


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> those are 1 gallon.


 
1 gallon the whole time, and how long vegg?


----------



## mygirls (Feb 28, 2009)

very nice setup fdd. can't wait to see when their in flower. keep um green.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2009)

i added a second passive exhaust, put some trim around my door to stop my light leaks, and i am switching over to 18/6 today.


----------



## DWR (Mar 2, 2009)

Love it ! 

I am asking myself all the time, doesnt it get to hot for those plants, and what do u do to get the heat down...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> Love it !
> 
> I am asking myself all the time, doesnt it get to hot for those plants, and what do u do to get the heat down...


i have my swamp cooler running 24 hours a day. temps are holding at 82 with the lights on. when the lights are off it will be the same as the temps outside. i have lights off during the day so it will be in the low 60's while it's dark. it's working pretty good so far.


----------



## DWR (Mar 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have my swamp cooler running 24 hours a day. temps are holding at 82 with the lights on. when the lights are off it will be the same as the temps outside. i have lights off during the day so it will be in the low 60's while it's dark. it's working pretty good so far.



ohh thats pretty neat 



how hot u think it would be if ya only had the fan blowing agains the lights ? wouldnt be worth it would it ?


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2009)

looking good fdd. i just started my ww, ty stick, afgan, and some rondom. think i'll try seedsfor outdoor. hell i just clone of them for my outdoor. not sure yet.
i really like your setup. plants are looking good.


----------



## nitrous oxide (Mar 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 341547 View attachment 341548



Subscribed for sure. lol @ that chair. Next to ventilation and lighting i would say that is the third most important thing for any serious grower


----------



## massmurda420 (Mar 2, 2009)

damn fdd you the shit deff subscribed
we


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 2, 2009)

very nice fdd... serious about the chairs though... ive only got a 5gal bucket to sit on in my grow


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Everything looks nice and clean fdd. You did an awesome job setting up that room, keep up the excellent work. I can't wait to see this one unfold  +rep

Tom


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 4, 2009)

i thought u dont like purple bud?

dosnt the strawberry coughx deep chunk go purp?

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh no


if u decide to throw em out pm me im 215 legal ill pick them up if i can


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Where ya at fdd its been a while since you updated. You should snaps some pics man we'd all love to see how your plants are progressing

Tom


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 10, 2009)

indeed


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2009)

i could have sworn i just posted in here. weird, must not have went thru.




it took over week for my clones to settle in. i hate having to go to an outside source for cuttings. i'll have my own next time. 


i'll go take some pics, but there's not much to see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2009)

taken with the lights off.


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 10, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the update.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> taken with the lights off.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350015 View attachment 350016 View attachment 350017 View attachment 350018


*thats over 60 plants. are you putting all those outdoors?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats over 60 plants. are you putting all those outdoors?*


um, it's an INDOOR grow.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 11, 2009)

looking great man. ya you willhave a jungle in their. 60 plants and i can only have 6 boooooooo hoooooooooo for me. LOL


----------



## DWR (Mar 11, 2009)

Man that looks nice, i allways wanted to see someone fill the bottom up with plants.. good stuff man


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2009)

DWR said:


> Man that looks nice, i allways wanted to see someone fill the bottom up with plants.. good stuff man


the bottom ones actually appear to be doing the best.


----------



## DWR (Mar 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the bottom ones actually appear to be doing the best.  View attachment 350613


 
 change them around then... what u think ? 

?



* edit * yes, they look very healthy.. bushy...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2009)

DWR said:


> change them around then... what u think ?
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



no changing, it is what it is.


----------



## DWR (Mar 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no changing, it is what it is.


 ok, im gona do the same as you... and the others... 

but with cooltubes... as i dont want any major heat production going on.... small room.... 

guess the bottom ones wont be getting as much light as the others ?

-

allready got the 120meter x 30cm wide wooden boards ready...  

should be able to fit 3 levels in and 1 bottom level.... so 4.

cheers...  keep it up... 40 plants.. ?

i am doing 40 aswell..... 


* edit * ups, i counted.. sorry.. u got 70+ plants.. 66 are in on the shelfs.. correct.. ?

ahh man, your going big ! love it ! cant wait to see it all go crazy


----------



## edux10 (Mar 11, 2009)

isnt there a vertical reflector you can buy? or what about like a vertical reflector upside down? just seems like a lot of wasted light up.

I had my light like that one time and it worked really well, might be able to do better tho


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 11, 2009)

edux10 said:


> isnt there a vertical reflector you can buy? or what about like a vertical reflector upside down? just seems like a lot of wasted light up.
> 
> I had my light like that one time and it worked really well, might be able to do better tho


Saves on costs to just hang bulbs too. Makes it easier to set up a larger space too. I also figure that when the plants grow up the stadium they will be able to almost surround the bulbs and collect all the light.

Nice job fdd, this one is going to be cool.


----------



## HappySack (Mar 11, 2009)

That FF OF is a hot soil. How is it with the salt build up for you? FF is what drove me to hydro. Like the setup.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2009)

HappySack said:


> That FF OF is a hot soil. How is it with the salt build up for you? FF is what drove me to hydro. Like the setup.


i have no issues, comes with experience.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no issues, comes with experience.


HEY EVERYONE fdd2blk is a snitch just so u guys know..i wouldnt talk to this foo he might tell on u..haha he told on me lil baby go cry to rollitup some more


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> HEY EVERYONE fdd2blk is a snitch just so u guys know..i wouldnt talk to this foo he might tell on u..haha he told on me lil baby go cry to rollitup some more


dude, i am a MOD. i did not tell on you, i warned you. now i'm banning you for 3 days.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 11, 2009)

looks real good man,nice setup.

are you gona setup reflective material around the perimeter of the grow area? it may help to boost the back plants and give them some more light,and cause them to do just as good as the ones directly in the middle.

another q,are you gona top/fim them?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 11, 2009)

what are you doing outdoor this year?

F()ck do you really think i should wait til may to plant outdoors in california ?! feels like forever


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> what are you doing outdoor this year?
> 
> F()ck do you really think i should wait til may to plant outdoors in california ?! feels like forever



i have no idea what i'm doing.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the bottom ones actually appear to be doing the best.  View attachment 350613


Looks good FDD are all those clones? Like to see them when the lights are on and the leaves are reaching for the lamps. Still watching man. This stadium thing looks great. nice grow man.
OUT


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Looks good FDD are all those clones? Like to see them when the lights are on and the leaves are reaching for the lamps. Still watching man. This stadium thing looks great. nice grow man.
> OUT



i'm wondering when to go into flower mode.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm wondering when to go into flower mode.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

wackymack said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > i'm wondering when to go into flower mode.
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wackymack said:
> 
> 
> > i give them each about a cup full about every 2 days. i don't really soak them.
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

wackymack said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > i bet the roots are blowing up
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

well that sucks,its always a shame when your children die

man im sorry for your loss,cyber hugz


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> well that sucks,its always a shame when your children die
> 
> man im sorry for your loss,cyber hugz







they were in the way anyways.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they were in the way anyways.


 
well then lets celebrate with a ho down,the octomom can be the ho that we tie down


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Mar 14, 2009)

fdd - have you ever considered a light mover with this setup? seems like it could be interesting

-C


----------



## deiseldawg (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats a good looking setup, looking forward to seeing how it progresses.


----------



## dannyking (Mar 14, 2009)

Hot shit right there. I'm considering doing this on a smaller scale.
Dont know how it would work in a tent though. Is this on your MJ Card???
Or you growing for others??? Seems like a lot. But I'm european, what do I know??


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

connoisseurde420 said:


> fdd - have you ever considered a light mover with this setup? seems like it could be interesting
> 
> -C


what would a light mover do? where would it move to? my bulbs are a foot apart. i'm confused, again.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 14, 2009)

two bulbs no need for a light mover one bulb i can see one being used. i like a lot fdd. i will be waiting for the thread fro you, WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

i have three 600 watt bulbs.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have three 600 watt bulbs.


you definitely don't need one.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they were in the way anyways.


Do you grow for other scripts besides your own? or you got 70+ just for you Oh yea i like the setup,it will interesting to see how turns out


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Mar 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what would a light mover do? where would it move to? my bulbs are a foot apart. i'm confused, again.


 
i was just saying that you have 3 bulbs in a row. if you put one bulb and a light mover do you think you would have the same results? I have recently become a fan of the light movers just lookin for some thoughts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

connoisseurde420 said:


> i was just saying that you have 3 bulbs in a row. if you put one bulb and a light mover do you think you would have the same results? I have recently become a fan of the light movers just lookin for some thoughts.


that would only be a third of the light. i would get less of a yield.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

check this page out,these movers are awesome and you wouldnt loose out on your yeild.

http://www.westcoastgrowers.com/solarrevolutionnew.htm


----------



## mygirls (Mar 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> check this page out,these movers are awesome and you wouldnt loose out on your yeild.
> 
> http://www.westcoastgrowers.com/solarrevolutionnew.htm


 yes thats a nice setup way better then the track rail setup. def wond'nt loose yield with that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

NO, i will not be using a light mover. thanks though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> check this page out,these movers are awesome and you wouldnt loose out on your yeild.
> 
> http://www.westcoastgrowers.com/solarrevolutionnew.htm



how in the fuck would this work on my vertical stadium grow?

you all are just jacking my thread now.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

they are neat though,the electrical is confusing,theres ones that are like fans,they can hold 5 1k watt bulbs,its pricey at like 6-8grand,that would be neat to own but it would be a novelty item for a grower thats loaded with dough


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> NO, i will not be using a light mover. thanks though.


Hey fdd when are you going to start making bongs and when are you getting a light mover?


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how in the fuck would this work on my vertical stadium grow?
> 
> you all are just jacking my thread now.


 
buy the motor and order a 3mount bracket,and hang them vertically,theyll rotate around and back again. you could put rods on them so 1 bulb is like in the center rotation, 2nd bulb like 2ft out, and the 3rd is like 4ft out,it would all rotate and give you full complete coverage.

and im not jacking your thread,im just pluggin and idea,cus im pretty sure that you are financially stable with some bones to spare.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey fdd when are you going to start making bongs and when are you getting a light mover?


as soon as your mom lets me get dressed.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 14, 2009)

looking awesome Fdd, i love the stadium action! what's the benefits of having bulbs hangin like you have them?? i've seen this done before and never hear why it's better..sorry if it's been said...and i'm not telling you to get a light mover, haha...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> looking awesome Fdd, i love the stadium action! what's the benefits of having bulbs hangin like you have them?? i've seen this done before and never hear why it's better..sorry if it's been said...and i'm not telling you to get a light mover, haha...




the lights are down "in" the canopy. the plants are like a hood.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice, subscribed fo sho. 3 600watters is crazy! Do you not like cooltubes?
Love your weed man.....love it.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 14, 2009)

SHOW ME THE HIJACK BRO ha ha ha!
Been a little while but thought I would stop by and give some props.
Tuning in...
mahalo


----------



## trapper (Mar 15, 2009)

nice,the exact same setup as me but my outside rails are 4x4 insulation blocks.were in the north you know.i dont know how i missed this,im subscribed ive got my fish and bannock(popcorn's not healthy) and im pulling up a log to watch.i dont know why people need a light mover are they that lazy,i bet they own cars too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2009)

when you use a light mover you don't get extra light. when it's down at one end shining on the plants it is NOT at the other end shining on the plants, so those plants are "shaded" so to speak. i don't get it. you are taking the light away from these to give it to those, only you give it back, and forth. it's still the same amount of light.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 15, 2009)

you're in dirt, yeah?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> you're in dirt, yeah?


yes, 1 gallon pots.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 15, 2009)

you know if I hadn;t taken that bong rip when I first started reading your thread I am sure I would have seen that.... my bad!
thansk for not jumping on my dumbass....


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Very interesting, as usual faded.
I have my recliner ready for show and tell.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, 1 gallon pots.


 how long do you plan to veg for.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 15, 2009)

yo fdd you don't use cooltubes? Do you think they concentrate light?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2009)

mygirls said:


> how long do you plan to veg for.




i have no idea how long. maybe another week. 







Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> yo fdd you don't use cooltubes? Do you think they concentrate light?



i have never used cool tubes. this is working really well so far.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

any recent pics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2230467]any recent pics?[/quote]

post #55.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm wondering when to go into flower mode.
> 
> 
> View attachment 353153 View attachment 353154 View attachment 353155



lookin good man, you are a Ganja God kiss-ass


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea how long. maybe another week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to put a few clones outside?or is this all strictly indoor only.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2009)

when do i start flowering? 

i almost started today but decided to wait. i'm not sure how much longer i can take it. i'm really nervous about my electric bill. like freaked out nervous. i've been running my kiln 3 times a week on top of all this.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 16, 2009)

f~~king shitis going to be off the hook bro. ya its hard to decide when they are growing so nicely. awesome bro


----------



## trapper (Mar 16, 2009)

i would say flip them now,with that setup not alot of pruneing needed.but judging by the space i would flip now,but i have differant strains then those,im not sure how much those fill out.i dont grow any really big bud types mostly average yielders with killer smoke,i like my lungs more then growing big shit with no kick.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 16, 2009)

trapper said:


> i would say flip them now,with that setup not alot of pruneing needed.but judging by the space i would flip now,but i have differant strains then those,im not sure how much those fill out.i dont grow any really big bud types mostly average yielders with killer smoke,i like my lungs more then growing big shit with no kick.


 i've never herd of a bigger buds lacking thc.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 16, 2009)

props on the innovative setup.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 16, 2009)

have you topped the plants at all/are you going to do any kind of training, or just let them grow up au natural?


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> when do i start flowering?
> 
> i almost started today but decided to wait. i'm not sure how much longer i can take it. i'm really nervous about my electric bill. like freaked out nervous. i've been running my kiln 3 times a week on top of all this.
> 
> View attachment 355832 View attachment 355833 View attachment 355834 View attachment 355835 View attachment 355836


 
you can't figure out the electric bill? I'm guessing it will be lots.have no fear.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> when do i start flowering?
> 
> i almost started today but decided to wait. i'm not sure how much longer i can take it. i'm really nervous about my electric bill. like freaked out nervous. i've been running my kiln 3 times a week on top of all this.
> 
> View attachment 355832 View attachment 355833 View attachment 355834 View attachment 355835 View attachment 355836


run the kiln once a week,harvest and then kick it back up again,that's if you can resist glass blowing


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> when do i start flowering?
> 
> i almost started today but decided to wait. i'm not sure how much longer i can take it. i'm really nervous about my electric bill. like freaked out nervous. i've been running my kiln 3 times a week on top of all this.
> 
> View attachment 355832 View attachment 355833 View attachment 355834 View attachment 355835 View attachment 355836


how much juice does the kiln eat up?


----------



## trapper (Mar 16, 2009)

mygirls said:


> i've never herd of a bigger buds lacking thc.


ive grown a juicy fruit/bc big bud that had donkey dick colas,but it was not potent,ive also bred some stuf that produced woppers,but no potency.your lucky to have all big bud producers with a knock out stone,me i havent but im still searching.


----------



## trapper (Mar 16, 2009)

that deep chunks suposed to be some wicked weed,i wish i had a cutting of it.you get all the goods fdd.for 5 years people would see me sleeping outside a grow op,and laugh,i would hear them say look at trapper he looks like a dollar spent by a hobo on his rounds,i would smoke the trim they would throw out only after it was used to make bubble hash,i was smokeing 3 oz a day,the doc told me to lay off the shit or i was going to kick a lung,then i found fdd right here at rollitup,and the rest is history no more sleeping outside growops and hunting for my dinner at the zoo,now im smokeing higrade weed and i have a home to live in.and the doctor tells me im looking better each and every day.So for all you people young and old who are sleeping outside your local growop waiting for the shake to be tossed,i tell you follow this journal and you will have brighter days ahead.


----------



## dontpanic (Mar 16, 2009)

Just went thru the first 11 pages.. amazing the questions u have to deal with hahahaahaha looks good i say wait a few more days till u flip the switch to flower, they are looking mighty close tho, and what finial height are u lookin for? could alwas determin when u wana flower by that  just a thought. Well keep it up and im happy i finaly caught one of your grows KINDA from the start...mad at my self i missed this when u first posted seeing as im on this site every day..  awaiting your next update! keep it up my friend keep it up.


(my thoughts are with your girls as they go into flowering mode and turn into beautifull wemon cant wait to see the restults u get)


LATE

*dontpanic.(no really...dontpanic about the electric bill every thing will fall into place good sir every thing will fall into place..man wtf is up with me repeting my self hahaha)


----------



## mygirls (Mar 17, 2009)

trapper said:


> ive grown a juicy fruit/bc big bud that had donkey dick colas,but it was not potent,ive also bred some stuf that produced woppers,but no potency.your lucky to have all big bud producers with a knock out stone,me i havent but im still searching.


 thats why i keep cloneing this strain. im afraid to experament buit desided to start some seeds along with keeping my good strain going. thanks for the tip.


----------



## dontpanic (Mar 18, 2009)

bum bum bum BUMMMMMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey FDD, looks like a fair amount of perlite in your mix, I normally use 30% but yours look like they have more, how much is too much.
Cheers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> Hey FDD, looks like a fair amount of perlite in your mix, I normally use 30% but yours look like they have more, how much is too much.
> Cheers.


i do not know. 


i have a big plastic tub. i pour in some perlite then pour in some potting soil and mix it all up. i'm not sure of the ratio.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i do not know.
> 
> 
> i have a big plastic tub. i pour in some perlite then pour in some potting soil and mix it all up. i'm not sure of the ratio.


I'm a big advocate of that sort of scientific approach.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i do not know.
> 
> 
> i have a big plastic tub. i pour in some perlite then pour in some potting soil and mix it all up. i'm not sure of the ratio.


 ha ha ha shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm flipping them in 4 days.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 18, 2009)

man they grow like a weed OH ha ha they are. looking awsome, im calling jungle in the flower room. LOL way to go


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good.
i always freak out for a sec when I check on the girls lights off because of that droop.
i always have to remind myself "the girls are sleeping" so I don't start messing with them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

They look great! You've been making all sorts of improvements. I would probably flip soon too.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 18, 2009)

Countdown to lift off: T-minus 4 days


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 36 "strawberry cough X deep chunk"
> 30 "jacks surprise"
> 
> fox farms ocean forest plus lots of perlite
> ...


It's so symetrical ...*drool* ... *poop*
SHANGRI LA


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good. Going to definitely be a jungle in there. Good Luck...

Susbscribed for sure.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2009)

i just changed my timers. 12/12 starts at 8am tomorrow morning.i will get some pics up in the morning.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm flipping them in 4 days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 357697 View attachment 357698 View attachment 357699 View attachment 357700 View attachment 357701


i think thats a good call. they are pretty well filled in vertically... covering the pots of those on the next level. I use a bit of 'stadium' at the end of the runs on my setup... no point in having the light hit the wall rather than the plants.

and i wouldn't worry too much about ur electric bill.
.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just changed my timers. 12/12 starts at 8am tomorrow morning.i will get some pics up in the morning.


 and the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 21, 2009)

mygirls said:


> and the waiting is the hardest part.


Now Brett Farve's a hunter? That guy does it all, I swear. 

Can't wait to see some new pics. Considering using this "stadium" style grow come winter. I see so many grows and it makes me want to try so many things. It's too bad they all take so long.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2009)

12/12 has just begone.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 21, 2009)

looking good broses


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 21, 2009)

lets see what this stadium roars fdd!!!
good luck man


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 21, 2009)

yea looking good,hey fdd is it beneficial to take the bulb out of you reflector,i was thinking about this 2weeks ago and wondered if it would put down more light...my growtent is 100x100


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking good FDD


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 12/12 has just begone.
> 
> View attachment 360741 View attachment 360742 View attachment 360743


thats a nice setup....


----------



## docjohn (Mar 22, 2009)

The wisdom of the stadium. You roman fdd?


----------



## denny beezwax (Mar 22, 2009)

That kind of space... wow. It's like all of your plants like to watch each other -- voyeuristic. Tghis is pretty exciting. Thanks for leading the pack!


----------



## CaliHighRider (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks great! I'll be following along.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2009)

i can smell it already. it's the deep chunk. smells chocolatey.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 24, 2009)

have fun fdd!
thats sum hard work at harvest but you know your gonna get a good couple pounds!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> have fun fdd!
> thats sum hard work at harvest but you know your gonna get a good couple pounds!



6 gallons to water them all. a cup at a time. only takes about 20 mins but they are overgrowing each other so it's getting hard to get to the pots.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i can smell it already. it's the deep chunk. smells chocolatey.


 
that must be awesome,you could say your baking chocolate chip cookies if anyone ask. its probally the combined smell of the two strains


----------



## mygirls (Mar 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 6 gallons to water them all. a cup at a time. only takes about 20 mins but they are overgrowing each other so it's getting hard to get to the pots.


 i can imagine, mine are like that and i only have 8 plant that are overgrowing eachother. i think thats a good thing. LOL


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 24, 2009)

mygirls said:


> i can imagine, mine are like that and i only have 8 plant that are overgrowing eachother. i think thats a good thing. LOL


Its a good problem around here any new pics for us


----------



## trapper (Mar 24, 2009)

"smells like chocalate" mmm.could you please send me a cutting,you have me wanting and needing.just send it to Trapper, PO box Canada.im sure i will get it.but please insulate the weathers bad.You might have to disguise the smell,the trapper on the next line is shacked up with an Eskimo woman who is addicted to chocolate,i sware she can smell chocalate at 40 miles if the wind is right.and do get your self a watering wand and a pump.keep up the good work down south.PS do you talk to arnold swarznegger that much,next time he comes for a bong hit ask him if hes going to make any more predater movies.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 25, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> Its a good problem around here any new pics for us


 ya i'll post some of my veg room 2day. tey are just growing like a mad man. YA


----------



## DWR (Mar 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 6 gallons to water them all. a cup at a time. only takes about 20 mins but they are overgrowing each other so it's getting hard to get to the pots.



ROFL TALK ABOUT IT MAN !!!!!!!!!!! TALK ABOUT IT ! 

i get dissd for doing it like that, i just tell em to chill i aint in no hurry + it gives me time to look at each plant indevidually  

and feed as they want.. i think its cool like this, but i wonder if this way we are better than a automatic watering system..


Are you getting me ?

-

You can choose what ever nutes u want to add, and not for 50 plants.. wich is nice... some need less, some more ?

 glad im not the only one walking 40 times to get water...  no its more like 5 times atm, but i think with the time i might have to do some more tours, i am only veggin and there drinking allot.. i cant imagin how they will do when both 600w go on  hahahaaaaaaaaaaa 


good stuff fdd


----------



## Mammath (Mar 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 6 gallons to water them all. a cup at a time. only takes about 20 mins but they are overgrowing each other so it's getting hard to get to the pots.


Have you considered getting yourself a big ass res' (44gal) minimum, a pump, and one of those long ass watering wands, it will help you reach those babies.
I'm sure it would be worth it, considering the size of your grow.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 25, 2009)

looks awesome - loving the bleachers.

Watering for me was a bitch trying to reach some of the plants. I now use a 5 foot stretch of 2.5 inch ABS tubing to funnel the water from the watering can to the plant. I just stick the long probe into the soil and water from a distance. works pretty good.

Another tip. If you have a reasonably manual camera (i have a Canon SLR) you can take pics with the HPS lights on without orange pics. Simply take a picture of the "white" wall with the lights on and then in your camera menu options set the wall pic as your custom White Balance image. Choose custom white balance from the white balance menu and voila perfect HPS images. (you might have to bust out the manual but I think it is worth it).

Example of HPS lit room with corrected colour balance:


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2009)

i should just let you all do this for me.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 25, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> Another tip. If you have a reasonably manual camera (i have a Canon SLR) you can take pics with the HPS lights on without orange pics. Simply take a picture of the "white" wall with the lights on and then in your camera menu options set the wall pic as your custom White Balance image. Choose custom white balance from the white balance menu and voila perfect


I can't believe that as long as I've been growing and as many pics I've taken that I've never done that. Just did it with my current grow room and the pics look great. Thanks!

And great looking grow fdd, it'll be worth all the hassle I'm sure.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I can't believe that as long as I've been growing and as many pics I've taken that I've never done that. Just did it with my current grow room and the pics look great. Thanks!
> 
> And great looking grow fdd, it'll be worth all the hassle I'm sure.



i just set mine on "tungsten".  


or use a red cadmium lens. 



you do realize MY WALLS ARE YELLOW? lol


----------



## weedman013 (Mar 25, 2009)

looking good man im jelouis


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 25, 2009)

nice! that camera made the weed look a little purp though.


----------



## DWR (Mar 25, 2009)

both of you nice pics


----------



## trapper (Mar 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i should just let you all do this for me.


i would rethink that last offer,you might have a bunch of weed hounds wanting to move in with you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2009)

trapper said:


> i would rethink that last offer,you might have a bunch of weed hounds wanting to move in with you.


believe me, there is a line down the street.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> believe me, there is a line down the street.


 ha ha ha LOL same here bro.


----------



## trapper (Mar 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> believe me, there is a line down the street.


with California economy in the dumps why don't you allow the girl guides of America to run a lemonade stand,even weed hounds need lemonade.you would be an icon,supplying the med users and helping the girl guides,just do not have them sell your special brownies you could run into legal problems.but you have a win win situation their.remember America is a capitalistic society and obama is changing the tax on charities so the girl guides could use your help.


----------



## trapper (Mar 25, 2009)

in picture 3 post#22,it has a chair,in how many years do you think that will be converted to a rocking chair,i can just vision you in 15 years on your rocking chair smokeing your bong watching your plants grow and getting a grow room tan.and shooting cfl,s with a pellet gun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2009)

6 days at 12/12. starting to see some nice flower formation. minimal stretching. looking good. 

   







this is the camera on "normal" mode, ........ 


this is with it set on "tungsten", ...............


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)

There lookin great man, how many exactly do ya got in there? its gonna be a Bud Jungle in there


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 26, 2009)

those bulbs are like light sabres...


----------



## trapper (Mar 26, 2009)

that first pic is a nice view,thats going to be a nice little jungle,its a real nice setup man.is that the room that had the mold issues last year.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 26, 2009)

the plants look great,they should be aprox 3ft tall when done. the tungsten setting filters out the red light,its good for sunsets aswell to make things illuminate better. its more of a low light setting,low light meanin the redspectrum,it makes the pics appear as it was a sunny day with tons of blue spectrum radiating through out the sky


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2009)

trapper said:


> that first pic is a nice view,thats going to be a nice little jungle,its a real nice setup man.is that the room that had the mold issues last year.



no, no mold. whole different room.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 27, 2009)

i like it...subscribed...MEANGREEN.


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Coming along very nicely fdd.


----------



## DWR (Mar 27, 2009)

yup fdd thats realy nice man, you are going to be happy harvesting


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 27, 2009)

very pro. you're right, (so far) no stretch. I've read tons of tips to help minimize it - in your vast experience what would you say are the most important factors in minimizing stretch?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> very pro. you're right, (so far) no stretch. I've read tons of tips to help minimize it - in your vast experience what would you say are the most important factors in minimizing stretch?


letting them know who's boss. 


i have pinched a few unruly ones. i pinch twist and bend at the same time. i do it in several places along the top section of the main stalk. where it's soft and spongy. otherwise it's just a matter of having enough light nearby so they don't have to reach for it. strain has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2289143]There lookin great man, how many exactly do ya got in there? its gonna be a Bud Jungle in there        [/quote]fdd national forest man its coming along good


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yea Fdd they look nice for as many days man. Just learnin some things here. Peace.


----------



## killerman448 (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice grow. what kind of light did u veg wit?


----------



## kellythefoot (Mar 28, 2009)

Everything looks amazing as usual.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

sup fdd....long time man.

had to escape from the other looney place. heard they even made your stalker girl a mod. 

sorry if i offended ya over there...lifes too short for the dumb shit. guess i learned the hard way about drama...it just aint on RIU...its fucking everywhere...damn internet.

anywho...shit is looking great man....has it been that long? when did do ya this setup? recent change?

what happened to the 'tent'/'box' you had made? you still got it active? or you drop the box for the new setup?

ever hear back from that caligrown dude? did he really call the cops like he threatened? sorry if im opening up old wounds, you can delete if its gonna attract attention


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> sup fdd....long time man.
> 
> had to escape from the other looney place. heard they even made your stalker girl a mod.
> 
> ...


lacy a mod? that says it ALL.  


the grow "closet" is now my mother room.

this is my first grow in this new room.

caligrown owes me lots of money.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *lacy a mod? that says it ALL.  *
> ..........



LOL!!! i thought so myself

i got some NCHJ questions for ya too *wink wink*

here or pm?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> LOL!!! i thought so myself
> 
> i got some NCHJ questions for ya too *wink wink*
> 
> here or pm?


i don't know what that means. pm me.


----------



## MissWine26 (Mar 29, 2009)

OH BOY! I just stumbled upon this... Nice.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> Looney Bin..
> heard they even made your stalker girl a mod.
> Truth.
> 
> ...





fdd2blk said:


> lacy a mod? that says it ALL.





LoudBlunts said:


> LOL!!! i thought so myself
> 
> Was scratching my head too.





MissWine26 said:


> OH BOY! I just stumbled upon this... Nice.


Maybe its just a coincidence.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

bwahaha is that lacy?


----------



## wackymack (Mar 29, 2009)

fdd hows your hot daughters doing


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Mar 30, 2009)

lookin good fdd........... just started my new journal come by and check it out i got 55 sc x dc also in my grow...


----------



## nepali grizzly (Mar 30, 2009)

fuckin kick ass grow man. nice work.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

FDD you are the man. I hope not to thread hyjack here, but i'm starting a stadium grow very shortly. I took 53 NL clones, i'm hoping all will root. I've got 2000w to hang over my stadium, in a 7x8 room. Garage, temp control is going to be interesting. I have 20 amps of power for the lights, and 20 amps for fans. I've got two 600cfm 8" fans and a big carbon scruber, much like the norther farmer layout.

But i like yours better and copying it would work for my space.

So, how far off the ground is your 2nd and 3rd shelves?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

ugmjfarmer said:


> FDD you are the man. I hope not to thread hyjack here, but i'm starting a stadium grow very shortly. I took 53 NL clones, i'm hoping all will root. I've got 2000w to hang over my stadium, in a 7x8 room. Garage, temp control is going to be interesting. I have 20 amps of power for the lights, and 20 amps for fans. I've got two 600cfm 8" fans and a big carbon scruber, much like the norther farmer layout.
> 
> But i like yours better and copying it would work for my space.
> 
> So, how far off the ground is your 2nd and 3rd shelves?


i used cinder blocks and 1 inch grading, however high that is. the bottom of the pot is one inch above the top of the pot below it. i'm not sure how tall a 1 gallon pot is but the shelf is an inch taller. the bottom ones are on the floor. i had to spread it apart and move my lights a little the other day. next run i will plan ahead for this. wheel on my shelves and my lights on a sliding rod or something. you won't have to spread them too much but you will have to spread them. i've spread mine about a foot so far.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 31, 2009)

This is what the Oaksterdam nursery winter 2009 catalog says about there deep chunk x straw berry cough 

genetics-deep chunk x straw berry cough
flowering time 7-8 weeks
effect heavier indica body/head high 
bouquet -floral with a hing of strawberry cough 
plant height-short
company-n/a


This plant was selected from donated seeds.It is an Indica dominant hybrid,with giant fan leaves and a very fast flowering time.THis strain is so resinous that even the leaves are coated in resin.

deep chunk x straw berry cough's leaves turn dark purple,making it very visually appealing and would work well in a sea of green.This is a connoisseur's strain that is recomended for the adcanced grower.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

i bought purple pot. fuck 

i suck balls


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i bought purple pot. fuck
> 
> i suck balls


They turning purple man?

Can't wait to smoke out of my new spoon


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i bought purple pot. fuck
> 
> i suck balls


dude purple is AWESOME! you know you love that shit


----------



## Lowkster (Mar 31, 2009)

I know that you are growing in 3 gallon pots, but are you going to keep your plants in the 3 gallon buckets till harvest? Sorry if you already talked about this.... Nice grow by the way!!!!!


----------



## trapper (Mar 31, 2009)

fdd is growing purple pot,fdd,s growing purple pot,i wonder if you will get more purpleling when you do some in hydro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> I know that you are growing in 3 gallon pots, but are you going to keep your plants in the 3 gallon buckets till harvest? Sorry if you already talked about this.... Nice grow by the way!!!!!


i'm in *1* gallon and holding.


----------



## randk21 (Mar 31, 2009)

looks like a good setup - I'm thinking along those lines maybe just 2 600's tho.
so at the beginning I read you had to add an extra exhaust? Too much heat or not enough airflow?? Also, curious theres no reflectors on the lamps? For better coverage, less chance of hot spots? Cuz if I don't have to shell out $$ for them then why bother right? Can't wait to see some updated pics man!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

randk21 said:


> looks like a good setup - I'm thinking along those lines maybe just 2 600's tho.
> so at the beginning I read you had to add an extra exhaust? Too much heat or not enough airflow?? Also, curious theres no reflectors on the lamps? For better coverage, less chance of hot spots? Cuz if I don't have to shell out $$ for them then why bother right? Can't wait to see some updated pics man!!


my temps were a little high. i added the second exhaust to help cool things off. it worked.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my temps were a little high. i added the second exhaust to help cool things off. it worked.


Hopefully that won't cause the purple infestation to increase...


----------



## randk21 (Mar 31, 2009)

so what about the lack of reflectors on the lamps?? How does that work for your set-up?


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Mar 31, 2009)

randk21 said:


> so what about the lack of reflectors on the lamps?? How does that work for your set-up?


read through and you'll see that's been answered 

sorry, just ran through the pages, nice setup i'm looking for ideas for the new growhouse and this one will be duely noted!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

randk21 said:


> so what about the lack of reflectors on the lamps?? How does that work for your set-up?


the bulb shine to the sides. why would i need a reflector? 







i'll got take some pics. things are starting to happen.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

starting to see little budlets.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 31, 2009)

that 4th pic the plant looks sexy


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 31, 2009)

Fdd man thats shit is tight! Doesnt even seem its been that long since i seen this grow man how long have those plants been set-up like that man.. Nice. How long did u actually veg the clones until u switched to flower mode?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

when did you flip the 12/12 again?

you already lollipopped?

if so, are ya gonna do anymore?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

i vegged for 4 weeks. i am on day 10 of 12/12. NO lollipopping. i have been pinching the tops that grow to tall. pinching and bending, no topping or cutting.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 31, 2009)

they look great man. is it me or does your light seem brighter

are you rotating the pots,like spining them clockways every few days


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

niceeeee......


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

wackymack said:


> they look great man. is it me or does your light seem brighter
> 
> are you rotating the pots,like spining them clockways every few days


i'm not doing shit. 

i did spread me shelves out a little and moved my lights to center afterwards. 

i open the door. peek in. get blinded and leave until tomorrow. takes me 20 mins to water. in and out. i'd call it a No maintainance garden. 

this is a "black queen" test cutting. gonna do this and ATF next run. if the AFT turns out good, that is.


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice job fdd, your setup is on point for sure! 

Couple Qs off the bat:
-What do you expect to pull off of each plant or per light or whatever?

-What's the origin of that 'black queen'?


I'm currently going SoG flatground and it's fine, but really find myself drawn toward these no-hood stadium and vert. setups the more I see guys like you rocking them solid. 

Keep doing whatcha do, I'm now subscribed for sure!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Nice job fdd, your setup is on point for sure!
> 
> Couple Qs off the bat:
> -What do you expect to pull off of each plant or per light or whatever?
> ...



i have no idea what kinda weight i'll get.

black queen is from high grade seeds ......... 


http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html






[FONT=verdana,geneva,arial]*80% Indica - 20% Sativa*[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva,arial]*Indoor/Greenhouse*
[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,geneva,arial]*Black Queen* is a cross between a very special *White Widow* clone and *Zombie Black*, creating a heavily crystallized and resinous plant with lots of vigorous growth. Great for relieving pain, insomnia, and regaining appetite for chemo patients. Smoke is very powerful - two hits will get you high for 3+ hours, anymore than five hits will knock you out for 6-7 hours. Definitely more of a couchlock strain. Tastes kind of nutty and smells like vanilla. Fairly easy to grow, yields 3 ozs a plant easily, and will develop blackish hues in late flower and cold temps-leaves turn purple and a few calyxes become black. [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva,arial] Height: 3 to 4 ft
Flowering Time: 9 weeks
Yield: 3 oz per plant [/FONT]


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Apr 1, 2009)

shipping to US?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2009)

Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> shipping to US?


yes. 

at least they used to.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 1, 2009)

Good job with the setup. Clean and efficient for sure, but like a couple others said, the lack of reflectors IS going to waste some light. Being that you have the lights so closely mounted, it'd be hard to find a reflector that would evenly distribute light to the plants with the setup and space you're working with though. To use any decent reflector, they'd have to be spaced further apart than that to work. 

Also, nice job mounting those ballasts and electrical connections off the ground and out of the way. Being able to access the plants without having to tiptoe over obstacles is key. Lots of growers underestimate little details like that, and can often lead to neglect as a result of bad planning/laziness, or inaccessability. You may not be growing hydro, but that's something I always made sure to do just in case some kind of fluke accident happened, and water spilled everywhere. I'll be anxiously waiting to see how things turn out. Good luck.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 1, 2009)

looks good, looks good.

my only suggestion would be to lower the bulbs another 6" to 10" inches if you think you can get away with it.
.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 1, 2009)

Must be hell to water, they look great


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 1, 2009)

long time.... finally got the net back.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 1, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2009)

why do people always have suggestions for things that aint broke yet? lol


----------



## gidget (Apr 1, 2009)

looks delicious man, i'm just gunna have a seat right over there


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 1, 2009)

wow FDD i just skipped from your day1 of flower to the most recent and those things have filled in enormously and they look very healthy. doing a GREAT job hope the yield reminds you of outdoors hah


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> why do people always have suggestions for things that aint broke yet? lol


i was wondering that myself. then i fall into the trap of trying to defend myself. 

not this time. did you see this shit? WOW fucking WOW.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2009)

i seent it!!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice grow my dude i see why your so loved and hated by many! keep doin a great job


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was wondering that myself. then i fall into the trap of trying to defend myself.
> 
> not this time. did you see this shit? WOW fucking WOW.


 
not sure why you would have to 'defend yourself' from a suggestion. but i'll just let you grow on dude. sorry for the suggestive feedback. just that that's one of the most frequent mistakes i've seen people make.

out.
.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> not sure why you would have to 'defend yourself' from a suggestion. but i'll just let you grow on dude. sorry for the suggestive feedback. just that that's one of the most frequent mistakes i've seen people make.
> 
> out.
> .


now i'm making mistakes?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

i have changed nothing. just went in and snapped a few pics. i'm 12 inches away. what's the problem ..............


----------



## spiked1 (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have changed nothing. just went in and snapped a few pics. i'm 12 inches away. what's the problem .............. View attachment 373259 View attachment 373260


I don't see why you would change anything mate, it all looks good to me,
and I have this strange suspician you actually know what you are doing.
So thanks for sharing your grow, I'm hoping to learn something too.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what's the problem .............. View attachment 373259 View attachment 373260


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now i'm making mistakes?





fdd2blk said:


> i have changed nothing. just went in and snapped a few pics. i'm 12 inches away. what's the problem .............. View attachment 373259 View attachment 373260



LMAO


dude you must have esp! moving shit with your mind or something


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 2, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> dude you must have esp!


Man the plants had tabs on the internet and moved themselves before fdd even replied to the post.


----------



## cheddarchops (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey man sweet grow room! you found any hermies or males? or are you wanting seeds? and when do you think youll get that killer electric bill? I'm sure from your experience you know how to grow pot YOUR way, and if it works then dont let shmucks hassle you for it 
goodluck man, am subscribed


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice ,

You never cease to amaze ..... 

Props , props , props... How does it smell? 

I bet its heavenly


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

cheddarchops said:


> Hey man sweet grow room! you found any hermies or males? or are you wanting seeds? and when do you think youll get that killer electric bill? I'm sure from your experience you know how to grow pot YOUR way, and if it works then dont let shmucks hassle you for it
> goodluck man, am subscribed


hermies? seeds? males? what?


----------



## cheddarchops (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hermies? seeds? males? what?


did you get feminised seeds? or regular ones and root out the males before you put time and effort in them?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

cheddarchops said:


> did you get feminised seeds? or regular ones and root out the males before you put time and effort in them?


read this first post, at least.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess Im On ignore ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess Im On ignore ....


it doesn't smell yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks ,, 

How big is that room ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

11 X 13 or something.


----------



## cheddarchops (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> read this first post, at least.


It didnt really say anything except for the number of plants on your first post... are they clones?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 11 X 13 or something.


 do the Temps stay pretty stable in that size room , With those lights ..or are they High.. ?

Do you need a lot of venting

Is that room insulated ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

they are clones strawberry cough X deep chunk, and jacks surprise.


my temps fluctuate from 63 with lights off, to 76 with lights on.
i had one vent then added a second. temps and humidity are VERY stable.
it's a bedroom on a house. i'm pretty sure it's insulated, though i have torn into the walls. 


did you just ask if my lights were high? i could have sworn i just posted a pic with a friggin" TAPE MEASURE next to them. lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they are clones strawberry cough X deep chunk, and jacks surprise.
> 
> 
> my temps fluctuate from 63 with lights off, to 76 with lights on.
> ...


 I asked if the Temps were high .. LOL

I seen the pictures ..

Im considering this type of grow on a smaller scale , over the winter . 
Im watching you close . could you post a link to those nutes you used outdoors last season.. 

I think Im going to have a few 16' Hijack plants this year... The areas were tilled last year . and Im getting ready to run out there and till em again in the next few weeks ..


Balls Out ..As you would say


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.ageoldorganics.com/


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> http://www.ageoldorganics.com/



thanks .. What product did you use last year outside .. 

You showed a picture of a Jug .. a green one if I remember


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> thanks .. What product did you use last year outside ..
> 
> You showed a picture of a Jug .. a green one if I remember


that's it. the GROW formula. click the damn link.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

I did click it .. its the Home page .. Has a pull down menu of lots of products 
such as ............

--------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


All Products
Organic Dry Fertilizers
Organic Liquid Fertilizers
Liquid Plant Food
Organic Soil Mixes
Water Soluble Fertilizer
 
MSDS
Age Old Literature
How To Purchase Age Old
Contact Us
Extreme Gardening
Extreme Results
 
Home
 


*From The Garden*
Compost Tea
Notes From the Garden
Links
 
*Subscribe*
Register
Log in
 
 Age Old Organics
P.O. Box 618
2001 W. Main St.,
Mendota, IL 61342
Phone: 1.800.255.4906
Fax: 1.815.538.6981

[email protected]




 


*Organic Liquid Fertilizers*

*Natural Organic-Based Liquid Plant Foods*

*Age Old Organic Liquid Blends*
are concentrated and must be diluted prior to use. When used as directed, they provide the necessary organic nutrients and bio-stimulators needed for healthy plants and increased biological activity in all indoor/outdoor soils. A great way to provide quality organic-based nutrients for hydroponics growing systems. Refer to the label for specific use and application rates.

*AGE OLD BLOOM (5-10-5)*
An odorless, natural, fast-acting phosphorus combination that encourages early growth, greater flowering and better fruit set. Soak seeds for higher germination rates. Soak roots for greater root mass and less trans-plant shock. Contains fish solubles, feather meal & colloidal phosphates. Micronutrients are derived from seaweed extracts, borax and complex sugars.

*AGE OLD GROW (12-6-6)*
An odorless natural fertilizer with a 2-1 nitrogen ratio to enhance plant growth and vigor. It contains fish solubles, feather meal & colloidal phosphates. Micronutrients are derived from seaweed extract, borax and complex sugars.

*AGE OLD FISH AND SEAWEED (3-3-2)*
The original organic fertilizer is a blend of processed fish hydro slates and North Atlantic sea kelp. Loaded with macronutrients and bio-stimulants, it is an effective plant stress reducer and root stimulant that is rich in carbohydrates.

*AGE OLD KELP (.3-.25.15)*
Liquid Kelp concentrate is the original soil and plant bio-stimulant. Apply as a soil drench to build soil tilth and restore biological life to damaged soils. Use as a foliar spray to improve nutrient uptake, provide needed micronutrients and combat a wide range of environmental stresses.





*CA-LIBUR 20*
Ca-Libur 20 is a high analysis suspension liquid calcium for the correction of calcium deficiencies and strengthening cell walls. It is formulated from organically certified materials and can be applied as a foliar treatment with either a spray rig or orchard mister. It also can be used for the prevention of bitter pit. Repeated applications of Ca-Libur 20 will have an effect on the level of sun damage, and will act as a deterrent for crawling and egg laying pests on plants and trees.

*ALL NATURAL - Oragnic Wetting Agent *
A yucca based soil conditioner that is non-burning. Use 1 tsp. per gallon of water to improve soil wetting and leaf spray coverage. For hard pan and dry spots, apply at a rate of 2 to 4 ounces per 5 gallons of water to cover 1000 square feet.

*HUMIC ACID 12%*
Humic fractions biologically stimulate plants, increasing cell division and nutrient uptake resulting in stronger, healthier plants and higher yields. Soil applications of Humic Acid are used to release nutrients that are in the soil but not readily available to the plant. It is also used to reclaim soils damaged by chemicals.
*Liquid Plant Foods*



-----


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

there ya go. what was the question?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> there ya go. what was the question?



Why you fucking with me .....................

I asked '' What specific products you used last year on the outdoor Hijack?""


I switched to hijack and hash .. Cheers ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Why you fucking with me .....................
> 
> I asked '' What specific products you used last year on the outdoor Hijack?""
> 
> ...


i'll go real slow......................

AGE .................... OLD ................... GROW, .......... for vegging.

AGE .................... OLD ................... BLOOM, ......... for flowering.

that is all.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll go real slow......................
> 
> AGE .................... OLD ................... GROW, .......... for vegging.
> 
> ...


 Thank you .. I caught it that time .. 

Any Ideas on whats going outside this year beside the hijack?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thank you .. I caught it that time ..
> 
> Any Ideas on whats going outside this year beside the hijack?


ask me in my outdoor thread. this is my indoor grow thread.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ask me in my outdoor thread. this is my indoor grow thread.


 toss me a link Ive yet to see it ..



Sorry


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ask me in my outdoor thread. this is my indoor grow thread.


Follow the bouncing ball . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

you could click my profile link then go to "find all threads" by fdd, ................... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/176643-all-starts-gallon-gas.html


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you could click my profile link then go to "find all threads" by fdd, ...................


Gosh, learning to navigate these big forums is soooooo haaard! Can't you just hold my hand fdd? 

How do you plan to support the colas when they get girth, fdd? Individual stakes in each pot, trellis, wire?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Gosh, learning to navigate these big forums is soooooo haaard! Can't you just hold my hand fdd?


i would be happy to.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have changed nothing. just went in and snapped a few pics. i'm 12 inches away. what's the problem .............. View attachment 373259 View attachment 373260


i'm not there. i said, "if you think you can get away with it" not "your making a mistake". i don't know what the heat is like under the bulbs. i just noticed that the top of the bulbs 'arc' was higher than your higest plant and that there seemed to be a fair amount of space below them.

i welcome any suggestions someone might have for me. and, of course, i take them with a grain of salt. or possibly even explain my strategy for doing things a certain way if i feel like taking the time to do so. thats not quite the same as having to defend yourself though. thicker skin brotha.
.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i'm not there. i said, "if you think you can get away with it" not "your making a mistake". i don't know what the heat is like under the bulbs. i just noticed that the top of the bulbs 'arc' was higher than your higest plant and that there seemed to be a fair amount of space below them.
> 
> i welcome any suggestions someone might have for me. and, of course, i take them with a grain of salt. or possibly even explain my strategy for doing things a certain way if i feel like taking the time to do so. thats not quite the same as having to defend yourself though. thicker skin brotha.
> .



thicker skin, pfsst. like i'm bothered. my finger gets tired. that's about it. though having to reply to post like "lower your lights" is kinda embarrassing. i'm not sure who should be embarrassed more though. you for thinking i may need suggestions on my light height or me for even replying to it. you'd think at this point i'd have an understanding of how high my lights should be. i've owned them for 4 years now. 

you said "mistakes". 

i think people "suggest" things because the feel they can do better. no? 


my bulbs are actually about level with the tops of my plants. they leave a slight shadow along the edge of the rim. this shadow was cast just past the stalk on the top pots. i adjust the lights so the shadow was right at the edge. they should be at "optimal" height. the pictures were taken at a slight angle.


----------



## alanpartridge (Apr 2, 2009)

great grow/set up...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

alanpartridge said:


> great grow/set up...


......... except for the part where i ...................


lol 

thank you.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Apr 2, 2009)

I've always wondered about the results of no hood so it'll be nice to see how this goes. It's also really funny reading this thread and seeing people trying to give this dude advice. I've read many tutuorials on this site and most of them were made by fdd2blk. It seems like he knows what he's doing. 
With that said I have a question that I don't think I saw asked. To hang the lights, did you just use a regular light with the hood taken off and add the hanger to the base, or is it a special fixture to let the bulb hang like that?


----------



## mygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

ya i need 2 buls burning in my veg room. mayb 2day ill go get another bulb. thats funny cuz sometimes i think my light is to close then i see yours. LOL no matter what i just leave at that distance. if they like it wellthen so do i LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> I've always wondered about the results of no hood so it'll be nice to see how this goes. It's also really funny reading this thread and seeing people trying to give this dude advice. I've read many tutuorials on this site and most of them were made by fdd2blk. It seems like he knows what he's doing.
> With that said I have a question that I don't think I saw asked. To hang the lights, did you just use a regular light with the hood taken off and add the hanger to the base, or is it a special fixture to let the bulb hang like that?


it's a generic "mogul" fixture that is made to mount into most hoods. i actually took one of them out of one of my hoods.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> I've always wondered about the results of no hood so it'll be nice to see how this goes. It's also really funny reading this thread and seeing people trying to give this dude advice. I've read many tutuorials on this site and most of them were made by fdd2blk. It seems like he knows what he's doing.
> With that said I have a question that I don't think I saw asked. To hang the lights, did you just use a regular light with the hood taken off and add the hanger to the base, or is it a special fixture to let the bulb hang like that?


 veg i don't but flower i do.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a generic "mogul" fixture that is made to mount into most hoods. i actually took one of them out of one of my hoods.


need parts trade for a bulb.LOL


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a question, what does the tag of tunafish have in relevance to this grow?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

ugmjfarmer said:


> I have a question, what does the tag of tunafish have in relevance to this grow?




finally some decent questions.  https://www.rollitup.org/tags/tunafish/


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> finally some decent questions.  https://www.rollitup.org/tags/tunafish/



Hey thanks! Thats a pretty awesome way to keep track of threads you start on here. Great looking grow. I like the Stadium and vertical stuff a lot.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Apr 2, 2009)

And now I will always think of you over a tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## CaGeD (Apr 3, 2009)

I will subscribe, only because I feel that you may actually harvest MATURE buds.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 3, 2009)

CaGeD said:


> I will subscribe, only because I feel that you may actually harvest MATURE buds.


interesting that you say this, what exactly are you insinuating?


----------



## notsinabuds (Apr 3, 2009)

F,

What is your day-night temp &#8710; usually? Do you find that the aluminum grate acts as a heatsink? I have a similar piece of grating in my small grow which helps to regulate the temps. 
Your grow is lah kah dah key......tight. +rep


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

notsinabuds said:


> F,
> 
> What is your day-night temp &#8710; usually? Do you find that the aluminum grate acts as a heatsink? I have a similar piece of grating in my small grow which helps to regulate the temps.
> Your grow is lah kah dah key......tight. +rep



64 degrees was my overnight low last night and 81 was my high. not sure if the grating does anything or not.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking nice, man.The little pots must save a lot of room. My plant seems to like a lot of room for her roots though. I guess each one is different. My first grow was one gallon pots all the way through, they seemed to like it just fine.They were sativa, I'm growing indica now, so I don't know if that's why or what.Good job....





















except for the part where you forgot to post pictures of your manly biceps.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ...though having to reply to post like "lower your lights" is kinda embarrassing. i'm not sure who should be embarrassed more though. you for thinking i may need suggestions on my light height or me for even replying to it...
> 
> 
> > probably me.  or maybe sometime i just like to poke the bear... because i know the bear gets grumpy.
> ...


----------



## CaGeD (Apr 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> interesting that you say this, what exactly are you insinuating?


It seems to me 99% of the harvested flower pictures i see, are pre- false pregnancy.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 3, 2009)

dude wait, what?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 3, 2009)

CaGeD said:


> It seems to me 99% of the harvested flower pictures i see, are pre- false pregnancy.


he's talking about the contracting and expanding of the female calixes. you'r right, but if you dig long enough, you will find there are plenty of people on this site that are patient and experienced enough to see the difference.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

what the fuck does this have to do with me and my grow thread?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

could your direct me to the latest pics taken, ty


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> starting to see little budlets.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372014 View attachment 372015 View attachment 372016 View attachment 372017



3 days and 100 posts ago. lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what the fuck does this have to do with me and my grow thread?



my sentiments exactly


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what the fuck does this have to do with me and my grow thread?


He was giving you a compliment, I was defending some RIU growers.... EOS


----------



## trapper (Apr 3, 2009)

hey fdd i kept reading and hearing about swamp coolers,i just thought they were something like the old drink machines that had the drinks in cooled water,i know really stupid,but i just googled it and found was i way off.im loooking at putting in aircooled tubes,have them already,but i have adjust a wings and am really impressed with them,no hot spot and plants are about 10 inches beneath a 1000.i also here tubes have a hot spot.but any way my question is do you have a pic of your swamp cooler and also how much power does it take to run,and say your temps are 90 in a 10x10 room what would a swamp cooler lower it to roughly,maybe you have a better example then the one i described,thanks trapper.


----------



## northernred (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ... next run i will plan ahead for this. wheel on my shelves and my lights on a sliding rod or something...


First Purple pot, now considering a Light Mover??

Who is this imposter? 



Great grow FDD... kickin back making some tin foil hats...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

northernred said:


> First Purple pot, now considering a Light Mover??
> 
> Who is this imposter?
> 
> ...



no, not a light mover. a rail so i can slide all 3 of my lights over a couple inches as i spread the shelves apart. keep them "on center". 

where would i possibly put a light mover?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

trapper said:


> hey fdd i kept reading and hearing about swamp coolers,i just thought they were something like the old drink machines that had the drinks in cooled water,i know really stupid,but i just googled it and found was i way off.im loooking at putting in aircooled tubes,have them already,but i have adjust a wings and am really impressed with them,no hot spot and plants are about 10 inches beneath a 1000.i also here tubes have a hot spot.but any way my question is do you have a pic of your swamp cooler and also how much power does it take to run,and say your temps are 90 in a 10x10 room what would a swamp cooler lower it to roughly,maybe you have a better example then the one i described,thanks trapper.


it hella cools the room. any exchange of air will.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 3, 2009)

do you have humidity problems?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 days and 100 posts ago. lol


haha 1,000 posts ago,

thanks man, there filling in nicely


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> do you have humidity problems?


no, i am having no problems.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 3, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

I have one.They're good for raising humidity.They work best in a dry environment.


trapper said:


> hey fdd i kept reading and hearing about swamp coolers,i just thought they were something like the old drink machines that had the drinks in cooled water,i know really stupid,but i just googled it and found was i way off.im loooking at putting in aircooled tubes,have them already,but i have adjust a wings and am really impressed with them,no hot spot and plants are about 10 inches beneath a 1000.i also here tubes have a hot spot.but any way my question is do you have a pic of your swamp cooler and also how much power does it take to run,and say your temps are 90 in a 10x10 room what would a swamp cooler lower it to roughly,maybe you have a better example then the one i described,thanks trapper.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

i don't run the water pump on the swamp cooler.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

I do, but my house tends to get really dry. I don't run it all the time, though.


fdd2blk said:


> i don't run the water pump on the swamp cooler.


----------



## Mortloch (Apr 4, 2009)

Not to be a downer but you are losing alot of light. You could really get alot more bud if you added some cheap plywood walls to the sides and put up mylar or reflective roof paint


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

Mortloch said:


> Not to be a downer but you are losing alot of light. You could really get alot more bud if you added some cheap plywood walls to the sides and put up mylar or reflective roof paint


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Apr 4, 2009)

So after 30 tabs I have concluded:
1) People can't read
2) People can't click links
and 3) The grow looks good


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> So after 30 tabs I have concluded:
> 1) People can't read
> 2) People can't click links
> and 3) The grow looks good



thanks.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2009)

school me on the swamp coolers..... why those instead of regular ol a/c?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> school me on the swamp coolers..... why those instead of regular ol a/c?


it's just a big squirrel cage fan. it has a water pan in the bottom. it pumps water up and trickles it down straw like fibers that hold moisture. the fan pulls in air over the wet fibers cooling it. mine has a high and low speed with adjustable vents. i can run it with or without the water pump. it's hella cheaper than an A/C.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 4, 2009)

What about the humidity factor of those things fdd? Can they rot bud if one's not careful? Reading a lot about swamp cooler humidification qualities, and that's not really what I'm looking for...

I guess running a small dehumid. would compensate?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

You don't have to use the humidifying feature.Good airflow would probably do the trick.Mine has had a fan on it since I planted it.


Old Frog said:


> What about the humidity factor of those things fdd? Can they rot bud if one's not careful? Reading a lot about swamp cooler humidification qualities, and that's not really what I'm looking for...
> 
> I guess running a small dehumid. would compensate?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> What about the humidity factor of those things fdd? Can they rot bud if one's not careful? Reading a lot about swamp cooler humidification qualities, and that's not really what I'm looking for...
> 
> I guess running a small dehumid. would compensate?




i have stated at least twice if not three times I DO NOT RUN THE WATER PUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have stated at least twice if not three times I DO NOT RUN THE WATER PUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 lol fdd the grow looks great.. but aint it funny how ppl wit 7 posts try to tell ppl wit 35000 posts what they are doing wrong.. oh well oppinions and assholes right. anyway amazing grow. check out mine in my sig if ya want im about to harvest in 10-14 days


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol fdd the grow looks great.. but aint it funny how ppl wit 7 posts try to tell ppl wit 35000 posts what they are doing wrong.. oh well oppinions and assholes right. anyway amazing grow. check out mine in my sig if ya want im about to harvest in 10-14 days


nobody reads either. it's 30 pages of the same 10 questions.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Apr 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nobody reads either. it's 30 pages of the same 10 questions.


Everybody just wants to post on fdd's thread.






^ Exhibit A


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nobody reads either. It's 30 pages of the same 10 questions.


 
i was just thinkin bout how you shits on page 30 + and mine start to finish was only 32 pages... Holy shit.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL man there's always a hater or 2 in the mix never fails. All i see here is a sound grow. My humidity floats around 30-32 veg and flower and havent seen anything in any grow that has made me want to do anything about changing my humidity levels.
Peeps should really just sit back and learn something from this grow.
Props FDD. Im trying to incorporate some soil and coco around my tubs right now thanks for the ideas man.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

some body always has something negetive to say or just start crap. oh well


----------



## mygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

have you started flowering yet bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

mygirls said:


> have you started flowering yet bro.


2 weeks in today. i'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 weeks in today. i'll get some pics up soon.


 right on so you should see some nice little buds now.


----------



## cheddarchops (Apr 4, 2009)

hey fdd, I have a burning question.....so flamey that it would rip the scrotum hairs off the pope!!! If you had to coax a fox into wrestling you, what would be your method? oh yeah and I'm drooling to see these pics!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

cheddarchops said:


> hey fdd, I have a burning question.....so flamey that it would rip the scrotum hairs off the pope!!! If you had to coax a fox into wrestling you, what would be your method? oh yeah and I'm drooling to see these pics!


i was fishing one afternoon. i had a half ounce jig on the end of my rod. i saw this fox over by the culvert. i sneaked over and hid behind a bushes. i flipped the jig out towards his direction. he heard it and turned around to look. i start hopping it back thru the grass. i took off right after. it. i started laughing and spooked him. if i would have hooked him i would have had to have reeled him in and grabbed him by the scruff of his neck.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

hey fdd whats up. i have a ? for you. i cut some clones of some jelly bean starins 18 days ago for a friend. 24/0 light and no roots but they started buding. have you heard of this be4 cuz this is new to me. now there was a major diff. in day and night time temps. he clams the dom was dewwey the hole time but whos to say. whats your imput on this. i have brought them to my place and recut and diped again.going to try to save them. its worked be4. thanks bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

mygirls said:


> hey fdd whats up. i have a ? for you. i cut some clones of some jelly bean starins 18 days ago for a friend. 24/0 light and no roots but they started buding. have you heard of this be4 cuz this is new to me. now there was a major diff. in day and night time temps. he clams the dom was dewwey the hole time but whos to say. whats your imput on this. i have brought them to my place and recut and diped again.going to try to save them. its worked be4. thanks bro.



well since we're all here, i guess i'll take questions now. 

i have no idea.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> well since we're all here, i guess i'll take questions now.
> 
> i have no idea.


 ya me neither. i find this confusing.


----------



## cheddarchops (Apr 4, 2009)

I live near a lot of foxes.....they arent normal ones though.... not even urban foxes which arent too scared of people (and this isnt due to too many doobs)...these little fuckers stalk me all the time in the dark.....i think I'm going to make a suit with bits of bacon strapped to it, then get one close range and feed it a carbon fibre filled knuckle sandwich.....On another note of course, since you hate the purple strains you just gonna grin and bare it? whats so bad anyways, I heard theyre harsh on the lungs?
Also I wanted to know what your take is on the greenhouse seed company.....Arjan may be able to grow quality weed but holy llama fuck, his egos as big as a horses shlong....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

day *14* of 12/12.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 4, 2009)

Just wondering, how come you opted for 3 600's vs a couple 1000's? I've been awfully tempted to go with a more even spread of light with more 600's, but always chickened out. Probably a lot more manageable heatwise I'd imagine, although it looks like the room is plenty big anyways. I'll be watching to see how things turn out with yours before I make my decision to change. Great job so far btw, and good luck!


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day *14* of 12/12.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376141 View attachment 376142 View attachment 376143


Wow that stuff is fucking goo'lookin' for two weeks in.


----------



## spiked1 (Apr 5, 2009)

FDD, are they still in 1 gallon pots, if so, are you keeping them in 1 gal for the whole grow?
How often do you water and or fert them?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day *14* of 12/12.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376141 View attachment 376142 View attachment 376143


awww the little budlets...

like bite/funsized candy!!!!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Apr 5, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> FDD, are they still in 1 gallon pots, if so, are you keeping them in 1 gal for the whole grow?


Answered previously he will keep them in 1 gal pots. I'll let him answer feeding questions.

Great growth for 14 days fdd. you got it goin' on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2009)

nice grow fdd........but you allready knew that


----------



## mygirls (Apr 5, 2009)

shits off the hook bro.looks awesome as usual.LOL


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day *14* of 12/12.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376141 View attachment 376142 View attachment 376143


wow FDD already at 14 days those things look amazing


----------



## DWR (Apr 5, 2009)

damn ! what a nice field of green ;D


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day *14* of 12/12.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376141 View attachment 376142 View attachment 376143


Looks like a quarter pipe.... they look good though


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 5, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> Looks like a quarter pipe.... they look good though


hopefully u meant half pipe


----------



## Guru's Apprentice (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice grow FDD as usual. Definately suscribed. Lookin forward to the Black Queen and ATF. Peace Bro.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 7, 2009)

So do you have to move them when you water?

And are you using MG?...lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 7, 2009)

Pretty cool fdd they are really filling out the room. You have space to spread the stadium steps anymore?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

U grow some very nice plants.  That is one beautiful Stadium.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2009)

day 18 

little nugglets everywhere.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn FDD they look good man especially at 18 days flower. Wonder how they are stinking. Ive got an SC cross and its starting to smell just like pine sol. Anyways man nice work. Nice healthy girls. Props.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

lookin lush fdd


----------



## mygirls (Apr 8, 2009)

such a beautiful site dude. i can't wait to see them in full bud. i won't insult you by saying great job as you now that already. LOL


----------



## DWR (Apr 8, 2009)

amazing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day 18
> 
> little nugglets everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 379478 View attachment 379479 View attachment 379480 View attachment 379481


I almost creamed my pants when I got to pic #4 ... LOL


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 8, 2009)

i think they might be over-nuted.

heheh

just kidding man, just kidding

kiss-ass
.


----------



## AEROPRO (Apr 8, 2009)

Great looking grow,

Couple questions though. Why not a light mover over the halfpipe style>? If you got the intellidrive commercial you could put your 3 lights on one rail. I think that what really matters is each and every plants total distance fro the source of light. In this case by looking at your pics I feel the top plants on the outside are getting less the the ones in the middle. 

Again, I always try to suggest things that will increase yield. 

I like to take a string when my lights are off and use it to measure from my bulb to the top of each of my plants when doing a vert grow, that way you know they all are getting equal light.

I imagine also you are moving the ones from the outside to the middle,..--- thus me answering my own question...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2009)

AEROPRO said:


> Great looking grow,
> 
> Couple questions though. Why not a light mover over the halfpipe style>? If you got the intellidrive commercial you could put your 3 lights on one rail. I think that what really matters is each and every plants total distance fro the source of light. In this case by looking at your pics I feel the top plants on the outside are getting less the the ones in the middle.
> 
> ...



funny thing is, in 6 and a half weeks, i haven't moved anything. my canopy is perfectly even. seems to me the light is PERFECT. 
though what the hell do i know?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 8, 2009)

hehe seen that coming


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hehe seen that coming


am i wearing a dumb hat or what? i don't get it. are my pics blurry? wtf is going on here?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2009)

your doin it wrong.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2349611]your doin it wrong.....


[/quote]

and it's working.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> funny thing is, in 6 and a half weeks, i haven't moved anything. my canopy is perfectly even. seems to me the light is PERFECT.
> though what the hell do i know?


actually, they are a bit stretched. Because you haven't moved anything. That does effect harvest weight. That and if you don't move anything, the ones on the outside will flower one sided. Especially the side with no reflective wall. Its all evident in your photos. Still a nice grow though, always so much work.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> actually, they are a bit stretched. Because you haven't moved anything. That does effect harvest weight. That and if you don't move anything, the ones on the outside will flower one sided. Especially the side with no reflective wall. Its all evident in your photos. Still a nice grow though, always so much work.


 
fdd already asserted that it is a no maitence garden,it does its own thing


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> am i wearing a dumb hat or what? i don't get it. are my pics blurry? wtf is going on here?



shit man...lol...iono

if it aint one thing, its another

its the weed barons of 2009 man, im telling ya!!!

btw, i hope i didnt scare ya off with all that ranting and raving yesterday...my bad


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

uhh yeah, he waters, nutes, lights, thats all maintanance... but I get it, and I wasn't bashing him. Just commenting that its not as bangin as it could be, but still looks very nice.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

you drew that conclusion from 4 pictures and 18 days into flowering? and its not as banging as it could be?

seems almost backhanded to me


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

'if it aint broke.........'


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> actually, they are a bit stretched. Because you haven't moved anything. That does effect harvest weight. That and if you don't move anything, the ones on the outside will flower one sided. Especially the side with no reflective wall. Its all evident in your photos. Still a nice grow though, always so much work.



show me the stretch. the plants grow towards the light. of course the back sides are without buds, they are all growing towards the front. that is the whole point. you don't flower the backside of a stadium. the wall plays no part. once the light hits the wall it's 4 feet away. not really much to reflect at that point. show me all this "evidence". try this ................. http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-New-School-Indoor-Cultivation/dp/1931160422

and what is "so much work"? 

i feel stupid arguing with you. i want to see yours before i go any further.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

Im just being honest and forth right, FDD is not a God, he grows herb. Im just not kissing his ass, Im being honest. And No, its not as good as it could have been.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

look and you shall see


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

you never cared to look at mine or make comment before. Until your pride came into play I suppose. Im sorry if I offended you with my opinion... but that is all it is, my opinion. If your happy, great. AND, I did say it looks nice.
Not everything I have grown has been perfect...... so defensive these days....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im just being honest and forth right, FDD is not a God, he grows herb. Im just not kissing his ass, Im being honest. And No, its not as good as it could have been.


no shit? did you read the thread? there is a story. like i only spent 200 dollars setting it up. i was in a major rush. i only need 2 pounds. this is a "trial" run. i bought clones off craigslist. i hate purple strains. the jacks surprise came with root maggots. my shelves are on cinder blocks instead of wheels.............................. shall i go on?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you never cared to look at mine or make comment before. Until your pride came into play I suppose. Im sorry if I offended you with my opinion... but that is all it is, my opinion. If your happy, great. AND, I did say it looks nice.
> Not everything I have grown has been perfect...... so defensive these days....



wtf are talking about and why are you dramatizing my thread?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

right.... so I think this is the point you should look back and see that I wrote "It looks nice". Whats wrong with pointing out the obvious? whats wrong with simply admitting its not as good as it could have been without dramatizing your own thread? By your own admission above, it isn't, but despite the circumstances it looks like its going well.... blah.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> right.... so I think this is the point you should look back and see that I wrote "It looks nice". Whats wrong with pointing out the obvious? whats wrong with simply admitting its not as good as it could have been without dramatizing your own thread? By your own admission above, it isn't, but despite the circumstances it looks like its going well.... blah.....


you just said it ................. why point out the obvious?


no shit it can be better. everything can always be better. so what's your point. 

"it looks nice, but it can be better."


ok. 





i could care less what it looks like, as long as i get my two pounds. how you doing? out of debt yet? i see you finally paid that cable bill.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> right.... so I think this is the point you should look back and see that I wrote "It looks nice". Whats wrong with pointing out the obvious? whats wrong with simply admitting its not as good as it could have been without dramatizing your own thread? By your own admission above, it isn't, but despite the circumstances it looks like its going well.... blah.....


I'm still trying to figure out what is stretched???are we looking at the same pics???If your knowledge on stadium grows is so superior post some pics,am i tripping wtf is going on


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/379479d1239200868-pull-up-seat-theres-room-img_2143.jpg


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you just said it ................. why point out the obvious?
> 
> 
> no shit it can be better. everything can always be better. so what's your point.
> ...


Direct tv sent out there posse to collect


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what is stretched???are we looking at the same pics???If your knowledge on stadium grows is so superior post some pics,am i tripping wtf is going on
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/379479d1239200868-pull-up-seat-theres-room-img_2143.jpg


i don't get it either. he said "just look" .......................... 


i'm looking, but i can't seem to see anything thru my canopy. not even my super reflective walls.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you just said it ................. why point out the obvious?
> 
> 
> no shit it can be better. everything can always be better. so what's your point.
> ...


yeppers, bills paid. I work hard. I hope you get the two pounds. It looks like you should get more. Funny enough as it is, I am doing a similar thing.... just using a 1000w instead.

Really I owe you an apology, I didn't read the entire thread before posting.... my point was mostly that people kiss your ass too much on this site I guess... lol...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> Direct tv sent out there posse to collect


did he whine that i never look at his grows?  or am i mistaken?  i could have read it wrong.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeppers, bills paid. I work hard. I hope you get the two pounds. It looks like you should get more. Funny enough as it is, I am doing a similar thing.... just using a 1000w instead.
> 
> Really I owe you an apology, I didn't read the entire thread before posting.... my point was mostly that people kiss your ass too much on this site I guess... lol...



i don't think people kiss my ass. i think they compliment a good grower is all. more people attack me then blow me.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> did he whine that i never look at his grows?  or am i mistaken?  i could have read it wrong.


I think so....I'm still trying to find the stretch


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> did he whine that i never look at his grows?  or am i mistaken?  i could have read it wrong.


haha

or maybe he wants his own fanclub too!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

kiss-ass kiss-ass

hahha


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeppers, bills paid. I work hard. I hope you get the two pounds. It looks like you should get more. Funny enough as it is, I am doing a similar thing.... just using a 1000w instead.
> 
> Really I owe you an apology, I didn't read the entire thread before posting.... my point was mostly that people kiss your ass too much on this site I guess... lol...







and you are talking mess about me? i should ban your ass for trolling.




*wtf is this fucking nightmare? *

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/179818-start-finish-sog-purple-kush.html


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't get it either. he said "just look" ..........................
> 
> 
> i'm looking, but i can't seem to see anything thru my canopy. not even my super reflective walls.
> ...


distance between nodes in middle and bottom branches indicates stretching during the veg stage. I can see it there on the front left plant in the second picture, the middle branches.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

that is a set up that costs NOTHING, that is not even half way set up. and it really seems your "talking mess", whatever the hell that is, on me, I never claimed that I was perfect, or that what I have is perfect, or that everything I have grown was perfect. I feel bashed, and all I did was point out the obvious, and you want to ban me. In what way have I made fun of you?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

that looks kinda cool. 

is that a hide out?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> and you are talking mess about me? i should ban your ass for trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....what in the fuck


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

ahahaha that looks like a porch light. whas it doing inside


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ahahaha that looks like a porch light. whas it doing inside


my side hurts from laughing


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> my side hurts from laughing


i seriously can't stop. my side hurts. 

and i'm not sure if it's because of the "spacing between my nodes" or the badass grow hut.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ahahaha that looks like a porch light. whas it doing inside


 
it wouldnt be a crack fort without a dingy porch light now would it?

that thing looks like garbage on a string


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i seriously can't stop. my side hurts.
> 
> and i'm not sure if it's because of the "spacing between my nodes" or the badass grow hut.


More like like a grow bag


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

lol.... thats not the grow light, its not even half way put together as I said. Do you see plants in there?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> lol.... thats not the grow light, its not even half way put together as I said. Do you see plants in there?



hey relax, we are just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> More like like a grow bag






wait wait guys...

i think the top part is a homemade reflector made outta panda?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

it's a shame you used up all your foil. https://www.rollitup.org/contests/177317-fdds-new-contest.html


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hey relax, we are just pointing out the obvious.




yea loaded dragon, whas wrong with an opinion?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

oh, it does look nice though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> show me the stretch. the plants grow towards the light. of course the back sides are without buds, they are all growing towards the front. that is the whole point. you don't flower the backside of a stadium. the wall plays no part. once the light hits the wall it's 4 feet away. not really much to reflect at that point. show me all this "evidence". try this ................. http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-New-School-Indoor-Cultivation/dp/1931160422
> 
> and what is "so much work"?
> 
> i feel stupid arguing with you. i want to see yours before i go any further.


 hey,... I got that book!!your grow rocks fdd!! kiss-ass


----------



## wackymack (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hey relax, we are just pointing out the obvious.


 
se senior,if you wanted to you could make it beyond perfect. anyone can make there growroom beyond perfect,but who gives a damn if your room is just thrown together,it still looks better than the crack fort. when i get more funds ill prob do something similar to your setup fdd. so just grow on and keep that thumb green and stickykiss-ass


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, it does look nice though.


LoL, come on now guys your gonna make him cry.loaded your buds a little fluffy looking,did they stretch??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

lol... I chopped that up into like four or five buds... lol. that was nice and dense.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

Lookin pretty good man. Any idea what may be causing the slight bit of leaf curl on a couple of em? My previous encounters with that tended too be a slightly high pH. Looks like you've got a lot of different strains to deal with. I LOVE how green they look though. Btw, my earlier question prior in this thread about the choice of lighting was answered in the 1000w vs. 2 600W thread, I think. I was just curious how you came to your conclusion, that's all. Good luck.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> LoL, come on now guys your gonna make him cry.loaded your buds a little fluffy looking,did they stretch??


My side hurts again


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

yes and here is another nugget I grew, so what it your point?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> Lookin pretty good man. Any idea what may be causing the slight bit of leaf curl on a couple of em? My previous encounters with that tended too be a slightly high pH. Looks like you've got a lot of different strains to deal with. I LOVE how green they look though. Btw, my earlier question prior in this thread about the choice of lighting was answered in the 1000w vs. 2 600W thread, I think. I was just curious how you came to your conclusion, that's all. Good luck.


for the cost of around 30,000 lumens and 200 watts you can achieve almost the same with one 1000 watt setup.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yes and here is another nugget I grew, so what it your point?


its kinda airy,but it looks nice though


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## brookstown (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> LOL.....what in the fuck[/quote
> omg man what tha ....


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> for the cost of around 30,000 lumens and 200 watts you can achieve almost the same with one 1000 watt setup.


I don't want to spam this guy's grow journal or argue the point. My particular dilemma while HAVING used 2 1000W lights in my flowering room was always heat, and getting a USEFUL SPREAD of that light. I used light rails in my room so as to try to benefit from the best of both worlds regarding intensity and heat management. Never experimented with keeping the lights stationary either or using lesser wattage lights, so I have nothing tangible to evaluate from as far as another trial and error type method. That's one of the main reasons I asked. I thought he might have experimented with different light configurations and have made his conclusion based on that. Seems the argument in the other thread(s) was highly, and hotly debated. Looks like I'm not the only one that may have had questions regarding it.

Once again, fdd, good luck with your grow. Can't wait to see the bud pics!


----------



## lavenderstar (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> My side hurts again


tastes like bubblegum is all i know, it was one of the best! superstonie, its a plant, they all look different!


----------



## DeweY (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha That dude's Grow Shack is ..Amazing Lol


----------



## lavenderstar (Apr 9, 2009)

hey but it works


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

lavenderstar said:


> hey but it works


what, he called in his sister?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

lol you know he went and got backup


'roger that 10-4'


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what, he called in his sister?


You would do well not to insult my wife.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

ahhhh its all so clear now


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> You would do well not to insult my wife.


you realize you are on my journal. 

so it is your sister. lololol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

you realize YOU are the instigator?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you realize YOU are the instigator?



no, you came in and started pointing out flaws and accusing people of "kissing my ass". you started it. now you drag you wife/sister into it and expect what?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

lol this is comedy. people would pay for this shit...

see what i be talking about?


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF is going here? 

How is it that somebody who has a legitimate question about lighting gets no response, and all this drama does? Typical.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> WTF is going here?
> 
> How is it that somebody who has a legitimate question about lighting gets no response, and all this drama does? Typical.


what's the question again?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, you came in and started pointing out flaws and accusing people of "kissing my ass". you started it. now you drag you wife/sister into it and expect what?



I would really rather not quote the entire conversation and point out every little place that you instigated, and then in turn every place that I would defend myself and try to appease the situation, when you would in turn provoke me. ie. bills, pics, calling out, etc. 
You openly insult me and my wife, and I openly insult you..... no where..... this is not your thread my "friend", show me copyrights!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I would really rather not quote the entire conversation and point out every little place that you instigated, and then in turn every place that I would defend myself and try to appease the situation, when you would in turn provoke me. ie. bills, pics, calling out, etc.
> You openly insult me and my wife, and I openly insult you..... no where..... this is not your thread my "friend", show me copyrights!


seriously? dude, i have an edit button.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

wow!!! no he didnt!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

o shit, he told you!

he said this isnt your thread, fdd


LMAO!!!! bwahahaha


(pours more gas)


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what's the question again?


Lol, are you serious? Haha. Not to take you away from the much more important squabbling about whatever the fuck is going on, and yes, I know this thread's too long to expect you to go back and read through it, but I was just asking about how you came to your decision to use 3 600's vs 1 or most likely, 2 1000w HPS's? As I mentioned, there's been a lot of debate over that topic, and each of them seems to think they're right. Since you've got loads of experience under your belt, I was hoping to benefit from some tried and true knowlege/experience you might be able to shed on this subject, that's all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd... most be a common thing, people who know less shit then you, trying to give you pointers....I would go psycho if I had to deal with it on a regular basis!...LOL ...but my hunches suspect that you love that shit and eat it up!! hahaha!  you the man!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fdd... most be a common thing, people who know less shit then you, trying to give you pointers....I would go psycho if I had to deal with it on a regular basis!...LOL ...but my hunches suspect that you love that shit and eat it up!! hahaha!  you the man!!


i find it all funny at this point. 




my buddies neighbor comes over to his grow one night. my buddy had just set up his 4 X 8 flood and drain table. neighbor dude is looking at it and says "i don't know anything at all about growing, but what you need to do is .....................".


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> WTF is going here?
> 
> How is it that somebody who has a legitimate question about lighting gets no response, and all this drama does? Typical.


i answered it a few pages back???


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ...now you drag you wife/sister into it and expect what?


whoa! wait... dude.... he married his sister ?! is that even legal ?! i mean... one of my cousins is pretty damn hot - so who am i to judge ?


.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i find it all funny at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm laughing my ass off and i guess we know who calls shots in that house if that's his wife It seems every one knows there shit but yet they have no pics to back it up,loaded is up in here talking about stretch when i have seen his plants and buds,and they are nothing special then his wife has to tell me that its good too, lol wtf is going on round here


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> whoa! wait... dude.... he married his sister ?! is that even legal ?! i mean... one of my cousins is pretty damn hot - so who am i to judge ?
> 
> 
> .


i was just playing. i meant nothing by it.  i am sorry i said it. it was really late and i was delirious.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was just playing. i meant nothing by it.  i am sorry i said it. it was really late and i was delirious.


Wait........did I hear right?! Fdd apologizing?? going soft man?! ..... LOL just kidding bro..


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 9, 2009)

wow FDD your thread just got slammed with the most non-growing related comments ive seen in awhile, im pretty sure i checked last night and when i popped on this morn there was like 5 new pgs of shit talking.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow. Came in for some pix and WTF. Damn FDD u need a bulletproof vest man?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Wow. Came in for some pix and WTF. Damn FDD u need a bulletproof vest man?


i'm made of rubber. it bounces right off.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yea man. Guess thats why i never seen a grow from ya.
Freaking losers dude.
Anyway they can hate all they want cause im gonna be trying a little stadium stuff myself. 
Compliments of FDD Bishes.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea man. Guess thats why i never seen a grow from ya.
> Freaking losers dude.
> Anyway they can hate all they want cause im gonna be trying a little stadium stuff myself.
> Compliments of FDD Bishes.


lol it just keeps getting better and better so fdd how the plants look today


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> lol it just keeps getting better and better so fdd how the plants look today


lights come on at 8pm.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> lights come on at 8pm.


the countdown begins.....


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the countdown begins.....


2 hours 30 mins and counting


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm made of rubber. it bounces right off.



Teflon don? lol


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO!!!...came to check out the grow and now i cant stop laughing..damn that panda hut, with a porch light,mean ass bend in the ex fan hose..and he's talking shit too FDD...GOOD TIMES MAN...anyways FDD the grow looks good man...i didint get to read all the thread,so what size pots are u useing?? and also how tall are where they when u fliped them??.....MEANGREEN


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> LMAO!!!...came to check out the grow and now i cant stop laughing..damn that panda hut, with a porch light,mean ass bend in the ex fan hose..and he's talking shit too FDD...GOOD TIMES MAN...anyways FDD the grow looks good man...i didint get to read all the thread,so what size pots are u useing?? and also how tall are where they when u fliped them??.....MEANGREEN


About this tall


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah, I'm pretty sure he said a gallon, I could be wrong though...?!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't want to kiss your ASS..........


fdd2blk said:


> no, you came in and started pointing out flaws and accusing people of "kissing my ass". you started it. now you drag you wife/sister into it and expect what?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks tokes.... wheres the pics its 8:17 and i need some porn


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

i never said i'd take pics, i just said "the lights come on at 8". it's only been a day. 

the lights came on and they look really good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you use eye and skin protection when you go in there? I know when I tried out my single 400 watter, it was like a mini sun in my closet......


fdd2blk said:


> i never said i'd take pics, i just said "the lights come on at 8". it's only been a day.
> 
> the lights came on and they look really good.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i never said i'd take pics, i just said "the lights come on at 8". it's only been a day.
> 
> the lights came on and they look really good.


Yup true to the core....you mean they look niceI was just curious do you run your lights at night to help keep them warmer against the cold weather,seeing as how they are out in a barn/garage?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lmao man what page are the most current pix on haha.

I was going to say that when i look at my girls in lights out i see them pouty and very similar to the ladies i notice in the room when i walk into a party.
I once did an informal study on this but just like lights on. Or the lamp entres the room they perk up and reach but always end up wet.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i never said i'd take pics, i just said "the lights come on at 8". it's only been a day.
> 
> the lights came on and they look really good.


LOL.. but ur right, i just got a head of my self...whens the next pics comeing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> Yup true to the core....you mean they look niceI was just curious do you run your lights at night to help keep them warmer against the cold weather,seeing as how they are out in a barn/garage?


they aren't out in a barn, they are in a bedroom. 

new pics in a few days.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 9, 2009)

kool...so did u notice that the bulbs run cooler with no hood?? and what are ur temps? sorry for the many Q...MEANGREEN.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> kool...so did u notice that the bulbs run cooler with no hood?? and what are ur temps? sorry for the many Q...MEANGREEN.


i'm running my lights at night to keep my temps down. it's in the upper 60's right now with the lights on.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm running my lights at night to keep my temps down. it's in the upper 60's right now with the lights on.


 
thats cool

ive read in online cannabis books that lower temps with lights on,and warmer with lights off can produce more bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

wackymack said:


> thats cool
> 
> ive read in online cannabis books that lower temps with lights on,and warmer with lights off can produce more bud


that's kinda how i am. the days are getting warmer. it was in the low 80's last week. 
outside. inside it stays below 80.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

wackymack said:


> thats cool
> 
> ive read in online cannabis books that lower temps with lights on,and warmer with lights off can produce more bud


Makes sense seeing a hot day and 3 hps lights would make alot of heat.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's kinda how i am. the days are getting warmer. it was in the low 80's last week.
> outside. inside it stays below 80.


I don't think your alone i run my lights at night also when i have them,it also saves a little money,well at least in la it does cause they charge us more during peak hours not sure what its like up there.


----------



## jare86cmp (Apr 10, 2009)

1. your toes are jacked up man!!!! get a pedicure!!! or just try not to get them on the way of the eye candy next time..lol
2. your plants look fucking great..
3. your a dick...but your also hella funny..are you a redneck?
4. i think you and tattoo face should have a head on contest!! maybe include that guy from the argument just to settle who is the better grower!!
5. how much does your electric bill come out to (roughly) with those lights
6. how did you buy clones from craigslist?


----------



## jamesrock (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Hooo boy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

jare86cmp said:


> 1. your toes are jacked up man!!!! get a pedicure!!! or just try not to get them on the way of the eye candy next time..lol
> 2. your plants look fucking great..
> 3. your a dick...but your also hella funny..are you a redneck?
> 4. i think you and tattoo face should have a head on contest!! maybe include that guy from the argument just to settle who is the better grower!!
> ...



1. i haven't worn shoes in 2 years. literally. 
2. thank you
3. i used to chew copenhagen. 
4. a grow-off could be fun.
5. my bill went up about $250 when i had them running at 18/6. 
6. answered an ad.


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking good dickhead. I think you will be more than happy once you clean up all those fan leaves on the interior face of your plants (in about a month)... thats the best way i have utilized side lighting... you got some gumption goin against the grain though... hope you get 3!


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 10, 2009)

by the way... I only move my plants once... and thats to get them from the pre-flower stage(400w) to the final (1kw)... you dont need to rotate them to make the most efficient use of light.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

say what??!! LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm NOT rotating them. 

stop telling me what to do!!!!!!!! 
all of you.
damnit.
sheesh just watch the grow and relax. i am.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

MissWine26 said:


> Looking good dickhead. I think you will be more than happy once you clean up all those fan leaves on the interior face of your plants (in about a month)... thats the best way i have utilized side lighting... you got some gumption goin against the grain though... hope you get 3!



what's with the name calling? and who said i wasn't happy? wtf?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm NOT rotating them.
> 
> stop telling me what to do!!!!!!!!
> all of you.
> ...


 ..........oohhh have faith there grasshopper....LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

People love you.


fdd2blk said:


> what's with the name calling? and who said i wasn't happy? wtf?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 10, 2009)

LMAO its baffles me as to why this man still makes journal....

yall folks can drive somebody mad boy!!!! lol


yall are worrysome lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO its baffles me as to why this man still makes journal....
> 
> yall folks can drive somebody mad boy!!!! lol
> 
> ...


i was just sitting here thinking ............. "every time i try to do a journal" ..............




i have some spots of powdery mildew here and there. i have been burning sulphur so it's not too bad but i have to stop now because i don't want sulphur on my buds. i have some "mildew cure" that i will try tomorrow. i don't want to be sprayig to much on my buds either though. the mildew came with the craigslist clones. i think once you got it you got it for good. on these plants anyways.


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 10, 2009)

if your not too far along try safer... you would probably only need 1 bottle... and the plants love it! just do it when the lights go down... it helped for me... or wait dont try it, do it!


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 10, 2009)

other than any other antifungicides, i think because you have so many plants and so much exposed medium.. you might have a humidity problem? just a guess.. try covering your root zones.. yeah that would be a biatch


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

no humidity problem. i bought clones that came with mildew.


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 10, 2009)

i was just thinking... more air?... i dunno... just tryin to help!


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no humidity problem. i bought clones that came with mildew.


it shows up every now and then in my garden... i just wash it off.


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 10, 2009)

you obviously have a couple notches in your belt... have you tried automating a watering system for that many plants? other than flood/drain? i want to, but im worried about equal distribution of the water...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

MissWine26 said:


> you obviously have a couple notches in your belt... have you tried automating a watering system for that many plants? other than flood/drain? i want to, but im worried about equal distribution of the water...




i kinda like the hnads on approach. it gives me a chance to check for mildew. lol 


i always seem to have a spot or two of mildew as well. i get it outside if i water my lawn.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Now, I'm not telling you what to do, but I did find this little article on a natural way to control mildew.Also, since it is a fungus,you can use regular cinnamon on the soil, it's a natural fungicide.I put it around my seedlings to prevent damping off and other fungi, and it's never harmed them.http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/246855/natural_cure_to_powdery_mildew_pg2.html?cat=32


fdd2blk said:


> i kinda like the hnads on approach. it gives me a chance to check for mildew. lol
> 
> 
> i always seem to have a spot or two of mildew as well. i get it outside if i water my lawn.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i kinda like the hnads on approach. it gives me a chance to check for mildew. lol
> 
> 
> i always seem to have a spot or two of mildew as well. i get it outside if i water my lawn.


 he said "nads"!! LOL I like the "nads" on approach myself..hahha


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he said "nads"!! LOL I like the "nads" on approach myself..hahha


i did too.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Fdd, didn't you have a fridge grow once? Cause I'm putting one of my flowering clones into my mini-fridge during it's 12 hours of dark. Do you know what will happen?


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 10, 2009)

Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> Hey Fdd, didn't you have a fridge grow once? Cause I'm putting one of my flowering clones into my mini-fridge during it's 12 hours of dark. Do you know what will happen?


to really get the purples going... its better to find a good horizontal freezer... that sub-arctic shite will make them thrive !!!


.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> to really get the purples going... its better to find a good horizontal freezer... that sub-arctic shite will make them thrive !!!
> 
> 
> .


OH MY GOD!! he said "purple".....you all know what comes next!!! LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah, i've done it all. 




i went in this morning with my spray bottle full of "safer mildew cure". i grabbed the plant that i knew had spots of mildew on it. i picked it up and it wasn't too bad, knock on wood. just a few of the lower leaves. i sprayed it and grabbed the ones net to it. they had 1 or 2 spots. the ones next to those had nothing. it's coming from the 2 plants that had it on it when i first got them. 2 clones with 1 spot on a leaf each. i new then i would end up with this problem. this is why i was burning sulphur 5 weeks ago. it doesn't seem to be spreading too bad, knock on wood. i'll will watch it closely and do my best to keep it under control.

the jacks surprise are starting to smell when i bump into them. like sweet, sweet, sweet cannalope. covered in trichs as well. maybe i'll go sneak a pic or 3.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah, the camera wouldn't focus in the dark. never mind.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, the camera wouldn't focus in the dark. never mind.


how about later when the lights are on


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 10, 2009)

FDD..........WHAT YOU PH YOUR WATER FOR YOUR SC x DC 6.5?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 10, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> FDD..........WHAT YOU PH YOUR WATER FOR YOUR SC x DC 6.5?


huh,slow down man we cant understand youi dont think he bothers with adjusting his PH but i could be wrong,i just remeber him saying awhile back he does not adjust his PH


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> FDD..........WHAT YOU PH YOUR WATER FOR YOUR SC x DC 6.5?


what's "PH"?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 10, 2009)

lol @ whas pH


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what's "PH"?


its that thing californians and a few other lucky sob's don't have to worry about. (hmmm... though bayarea is also from cally...) my tap water is 8.5 or worse straight from the faucet.
.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what's "PH"?


The study of alkaline and acidic levels in chemistry,also known as
disambiguation. That's if you want to get all technical about it To be honest i think some people get so caught up in it all
they forget what growing is all about I don't do anything to my soil but amend it with organics,till it and use basic nutrients nothing less nothing more,and it works so why change it? Shit I'm trippen again


----------



## Guru's Apprentice (Apr 10, 2009)

Lookin good FDD ready to see the next pic session.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

whats up fdd, you got a journal grown weed now ?
first glassblowing ... now weed growing .... whats next hash making ???


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> whats up fdd, you got a journal grown weed now ?
> first glassblowing ... now weed growing .... whats next hash making ???


uh... case you hadn't noticed... he's been doing that last bit quite a lot. (but i think u wer jok'n)

he's multi-talented 

but don't let it go to his head... after all, if we were just growing ferns, no one would even give a damn.
.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 10, 2009)

You cant make hash from fern tho haha. All i seen fdd do is really just chill and roll with it. Keeping it simple and not trying to complicate things. After all they are only weeds. Pot sizes haha i think it was a perfect choice. maybe more work but acceptable for end product. This grow is pimp for what its worth.
PIMP out.


----------



## CWinAZ (Apr 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what's "PH"?


 

I once read a book where an author called himself severely funny...I think the 2 of u may have something in common.

very fun grow style too, i am definitely excited to try something tiered like this, and let the plants get all da light, with no need for reflecting walls, though with 1 400 MH and 1 400 HPS (both are in reflectors, though) i'm not sure how big i can go, probably like 15 plants - 2 rows of 3 bottom and 2 rows of four 1 on top/both sides of the bottom rows- does that sound reasonable, with tall 2 gallon small tree pots? Nomination for run-on of the year? LOL

Thanks for the free education +REP


----------



## MissWine26 (Apr 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's coming from the 2 plants that had it on it when i first got them.


is powdery mildew just on the surface or does it get into the vascular tissue?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

i love the desert...no mildew....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2009)

MissWine26 said:


> is powdery mildew just on the surface or does it get into the vascular tissue?



from what i understand it's like a cancer. you can kill it on the surface but once it's "within" the plant it stays there forever. just waiting to expose itself under the right conditions. this could be all wrong, but it's what i've heard and seems to be true. i can stop it but i can never fully get rid of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i love the desert...no mildew....


over the years -
i've been able to deal with everything but the damn mildew. i even destroyed my spidermite problem. but the mildew just won't go away. i think it's the area i live in. we have hot days with coastal evening fog.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

if you dont mind me asking, what did you use to stop the spidermite prob.?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you dont mind me asking, what did you use to stop the spidermite prob.?!


i tore everything down and repainted. floor to ceiling, literally.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

HOLYSHIT!!! I thought there was some kinda "magic" product out there that you use.... LOL


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i tore everything down and repainted. floor to ceiling, literally.  View attachment 382604




what lights ya got in there?

what size containers?

everything looking nice and clean... im guessing this is your mother room now, no?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what lights ya got in there?
> 
> what size containers?
> 
> everything looking nice and clean... im guessing this is your mother room now, no?



i have a 250 MH in there now. with some seedlings and some mothers.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> over the years -
> i've been able to deal with everything but the damn mildew. i even destroyed my spider mite problem. but the mildew just won't go away. i think it's the area i live in. we have hot days with coastal evening fog.


 mustbe cuz my problem is spider mite, i have not yet and mildew. knock on wood. LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2009)

my room is starting to smell. smelling like fresh cantaloupe.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my room is starting to smell. smelling like fresh cantaloupe.


 i could only imagine with all those plants. hell i just have the two and my heighbors can smell it. they don't mind and they don't use but they sure the hell love the smell they say. LOL


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2009)

pics tonight FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> pics tonight FDD?


i don't know, maybe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

can you post "scratch and sniff" pics, please....LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2009)

*day 22 of 12/12 .................................. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

FINALLY!! pics!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

looking damn good.....and I'm not talking about the feet!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

I think your "stadium" looks like it just "sold out"!! LOL ... thats one beautiful packed house..!


----------



## wackymack (Apr 12, 2009)

looks great beside your foot,you should get little under 3lb dry. i have confidence that you will surpass your 2lb mark. im thinkin soon your gona need to tie string to the colas to keep them up


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *day 22 of 12/12 .................................. *
> 
> wow those girls are beautiful they are a sight to see


----------



## mygirls (Apr 12, 2009)

looks fucking awsome bro. looks like 3lbs plus to me dry.


----------



## Calijuana (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking soooooo good... Love that stadium...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2009)

so whas next on the upgrade? or you plan to leave as is?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> so whas next on the upgrade? or you plan to leave as is?


what are you talking about? i'm not even half done. now what's wrong?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2009)

nothing is wrong, they look great

butttt.....my point exactly

you and I both know every grow there is something we always may want to change or have an idea...or just think about

at the beginning of the thread you said you just threw it together... and these are trial runs.

are you saying you are happy with things are now? and the trial is done? or you got some tweaking up ya sleeve?

or you waiting til harvest to fully assess?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> nothing is wrong, they look great
> 
> butttt.....my point exactly
> 
> ...






you know, i was out back tilling today, and i started thinking .................. how much more of this do i really want to learn? i know i don't know it all, but do i really need to? i think i'd like to just sit back, and grow some pot for a while. no thought, no worry.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2009)

i can dig that!!!

fuck it, you've been doing good so far outside, no need to fully convert inside...lol


----------



## wackymack (Apr 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you know, i was out back tilling today, and i started thinking .................. how much more of this do i really want to learn? i know i don't know it all, but do i really need to? i think i'd like to just sit back, and grow some pot for a while. not thought, no worry.


knowledge is power,the more you know the more you can inspire


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2009)

also, what is your position on light heights and about 'burning out the thc' in your plants with lights dropped to low?

you think that is bullshit? how low are your lights? is there a such thing is burning thc out of ya plants? do you raise lights in late harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2009)

it's like people make shit up, just so they can argue about it. i just want to sit back and grow pot. no THOUGHTS, no worries.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2009)

lol damn hippie myths huh? lol


----------



## wackymack (Apr 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's like people make shit up, just so they can argue about it. i just want to sit back and grow pot. no THOUGHTS, no worries.


 
then just sit back on ye ole thrown and enjoy the harvest,we all know that your the one true pot king


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2009)

[youtube]HJ9y4jzwXaA[/youtube]


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 13, 2009)

cool journal Mr. Black. How long/wide are your shelfs?

How far apart are the stadium levels?


----------



## trapper (Apr 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's like people make shit up, just so they can argue about it. i just want to sit back and grow pot. no THOUGHTS, no worries.


No thoughts no worries:you cali dudes have it made.


----------



## trapper (Apr 13, 2009)

i hear any one who has 20 or more plants that the beach boys come to your house and jam at harvest time down in cali.So the least you can do is put up with us hacks who are still shovelling snow lol.


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 13, 2009)

fdd ! if u dont mind i am going to tag a long see if i can get a little of that knowledge!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2009)

so hows the mildew prob?! is it in check?!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> also, what is your position on light heights and about 'burning out the thc' in your plants with lights dropped to low?
> 
> you think that is bullshit? how low are your lights? is there a such thing is burning thc out of ya plants? do you raise lights in late harvest?


I call BS Seeing as how the sun can put out more intensity then any grow light on the market Just plant sit back and just let it roll that's what i do,the more complex it gets the more bs that comes along,simple works fine so why not use itSo are you treating your ladies good fdd


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 13, 2009)

trapper said:


> i hear any one who has 20 or more plants that the beach boys come to your house and jam at harvest time down in cali.So the least you can do is put up with us hacks who are still shovelling snow lol.


were just people in a state,the rumors get better every time


----------



## Madhadda (Apr 13, 2009)

looks like you might need some help trimming those babies . Ill help for a box of the trims to make hash .


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 13, 2009)

Madhadda said:


> looks like you might need some help trimming those babies . Ill help for a box of the trims to make hash .


back of the line


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol....


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol....


Yup I'm first in line I haven't seen fdd in here for a day or so,must be picking out the bullets he didn't dodge so how the plants doing


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> I call BS Seeing as how the sun can put out more intensity then any grow light on the market Just plant sit back and just let it roll that's what i do,the more complex it gets the more bs that comes along,simple works fine so why not use itSo are you treating your ladies good fdd


if only we all could use the power of the sun to grow our bud

if you light is REALLY close to your plant.... it could start to cook


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 14, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> Yup I'm first in line I haven't seen fdd in here for a day or so,must be picking out the bullets he didn't dodge so how the plants doing


 he prob got sick of everyone tellin him how to fix somethin that aint even broke and took some time off...


----------



## mygirls (Apr 14, 2009)

hell the man has a stadium to feed. LOL


----------



## CaliHighRider (Apr 14, 2009)

mygirls said:


> hell the man has a stadium to feed. LOL


...and a bunch of weed to smoke!


----------



## mygirls (Apr 15, 2009)

CaliHighRider said:


> ...and a bunch of weed to smoke!


 ell ya and that too.LOL


----------



## wildstyle (Apr 15, 2009)

impresive journal........sorted mushrooms and butterflies i just got an idea from your journal and that is to start growing my own agian, buttercup is on her way with the pistels as we speek.... nice one man


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *day 22 of 12/12 .................................. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finaly! Fawk FDD.Pages of peeps trying to learn u how to grow haha.. Looking good man. Kinda looks like a masterpiece really. 
Out.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Apr 16, 2009)

u ever think to use that setup with a rotating crop? like 8 new clones every 2 weeks or sumthing? i feel like this setup would b perfect, you could just shift everything over at the end of the line.

looks like you have enough room left in there for a veg and a flower room... am i right?


----------



## Jriggs (Apr 16, 2009)

i love watching your grows it reminds me of watching the original duckfoot grows, the monothlith and Bushy old grower on the old overgrow --- 

i cant wait to see more -- you are my inspitration ad one of the reasons i come back to Roll it up


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

Jriggs said:


> i love watching your grows it reminds me of watching the original duckfoot grows, the monothlith and Bushy old grower on the old overgrow ---
> 
> i cant wait to see more -- you are my inspitration ad one of the reasons i come back to Roll it up


Its possible fdd was one of those people Looks like fdd is done with this thread,probably tired of the 20,000 suggestions and modfications everyone tells him to make


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 17, 2009)

can ya blame him..lol


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> can ya blame him..lol


No not at all,if he wanted advice or needed help he would ask for it,which i doubt he needs


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

this is "grow journals", right? 

plants are "blowing up". you all should see them.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this is "grow journals", right?
> 
> plants are "blowing up". you all should see them.


That's good to hear fdd, I wish I could see them in person. That would be a view to remember. How's it smelling? You have any odor control?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

So lets see then.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 17, 2009)

hey buddy..... hows it hangin???


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> That's good to hear fdd, I wish I could see them in person. That would be a view to remember. How's it smelling? You have any odor control?



no odor control. it smells sooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hey buddy..... hows it hangin???


very good. got my outdoor thing started.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no odor control. it smells sooooooooooooooo good.


I think I remember you saying one of the strains you got going is smelling like cantaloupes? I wouldn't mind that whatsoever haha, keep up the sweet work dude. I'm looking forward to your next photo session


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> very good. got my outdoor thing started.


thats a beautiful thing..


----------



## wackymack (Apr 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> very good. got my outdoor thing started.




are you doin an outdoor grow journal???

and if so may i please have the link?


----------



## rdecosta88 (Apr 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 36 "strawberry cough X deep chunk"
> 30 "jacks surprise"
> 
> fox farms ocean forest plus lots of perlite
> ...


NICE!!! the one person i found that is growing DEEP CHUNK x STRAWBERRY COUGH is you FDD!!! ive been tryin to find some info on this strain but no one seems to help me! i got a clone from the club all they told me is that it will grow big outdoor... thats all... but anyways what do you think of it??? do you know any genetics of it??? any info is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 19, 2009)

check post 186


----------



## rdecosta88 (Apr 19, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> This is what the Oaksterdam nursery winter 2009 catalog says about there deep chunk x straw berry cough
> 
> genetics-deep chunk x straw berry cough
> flowering time 7-8 weeks
> ...


awesome!! so the person at the club was wrong when she said that it grows tall! haha doesnt suprise me! but thats awesome thanks man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2009)

*day 30 of 12/12 .................. *


----------



## rdecosta88 (Apr 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *day 30 of 12/12 .................. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 392650 View attachment 392651 View attachment 392652 View attachment 392653


looks soooo fuckn good!!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah, awesome as usual fdd...i just love your setup!


----------



## wackymack (Apr 20, 2009)

fdd really nice,theyre so frosty. is that strain known to be that frosty?im not familliar with the genetics of the strains your growing.


----------



## naturalmystic420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Brilliant run mate...

Should be the best return on any indo grow I've seen 
if all goes smooth...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2009)

wackymack said:


> fdd really nice,theyre so frosty. is that strain known to be that frosty?im not familliar with the genetics of the strains your growing.



the jacks surprise is frosty and dense. i have never grow the sc X dc. it is very crystally as well though.


----------



## cutman (Apr 20, 2009)

wow what a grow and great read dam your set up was alsome dammmmmmmmm nice grow


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 21, 2009)

getting close!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 21, 2009)

How many plants are left fdd? Looks like a jungle in there


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> How many plants are left fdd? Looks like a jungle in there


66 on the stadium plus a few in beer cups along the edge.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 66 on the stadium plus a few in beer cups along the edge.


Oh no beer cups, wont they get stunted Looking good,gonna be time for a smoke report soon


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> Oh no beer cups, wont they get stunted Looking good,gonna be time for a smoke report soon


some of the cups are even clear.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> some of the cups are even clear.


yea, canopy blocks most of the light.... i use some as well
i'm guessing they wouldn't do as well on their side vs non-clear


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> some of the cups are even clear.


Aww shit its over with now


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 22, 2009)

hey fadded what do you think your harvest will be on this set up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> hey fadded what do you think your harvest will be on this set up?


ask me in 5 weeks.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 22, 2009)

sounds good...5 weeks it is fdd
i think its a great design you have going.... can i ask your opinion of using a light mover, im not sure you have any personal experience with the use of light movers, but your obviously a fairly experienced grower. 
Where you have the three 600hps lights hanging, what if you just had just one 600hps on a light mover, hanging vertically the same way you have things...common sense says your going to do better with More lights.. but I was wondering what you think the results might be with the light mover.. even an educated guess would be appreciated

I think your setup would be better than having a light mover because more plants are receiving constant light..
but I live in a smaller place and would like to have a setup similar to urs in 3 rooms.but using the 3 lights in each room would be 5,400watts..which would be a bit more than I would like to run...So by using a light mover im hoping I could have something similar in 3 rooms..although using 2 benches as opposed to the 4 benches you are using..

Sorry for being dumb with you in some previous posts, I actually would really appreciate your expertise 

thanks fadded


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ask me in 5 weeks.


damn im counting down.. i bet you are 2 though 
haha


----------



## oz.'saday (Apr 22, 2009)

you have a great grow gowin there man awesome


----------



## drybiedog (Apr 24, 2009)

just curious. it took me ages to flush my plants 2 weeks before harvest. I took each one into a big sink and slowly ran water over it for 15 minutes. I can't see that being feasible with your orchard. Do you flush? if yes, how?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> just curious. it took me ages to flush my plants 2 weeks before harvest. I took each one into a big sink and slowly ran water over it for 15 minutes. I can't see that being feasible with your orchard. Do you flush? if yes, how?


stop feeding two weeks before harvest. simply water with plain water for 2 weeks and they flush themselves.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stop feeding two weeks before harvest. simply water with plain water for 2 weeks and they flush themselves.


true as the plant it's self Its funny how much people try to intervene, on the subject of flushing,your getting close...4 weeks right


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> true as the plant it's self Its funny how much people try to intervene, on the subject of flushing,your getting close...4 weeks right


i'm at 5 weeks tomorrow. they have at least 4 more to go.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm at 5 weeks tomorrow. they have at least 4 more to go.


4 more till flush,or 2 more then 2 flushing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> 4 more till flush,or 2 more then 2 flushing?


you figure it out.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you figure it out.


Had to go back a few pages i forgot how frosty those girls were


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *day 30 of 12/12 .................. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 392650 View attachment 392651 View attachment 392652 View attachment 392653


Looking good FDD.. Had no idea really how close our grows actually are. Im right at day 32 of 12/12 right now.. Im curious man i hear alot of different things. When do u actually consider u plant flowering when u see pistils or the day u switch to 12/12. I know its kinda a newb question man just trying to get a better idea for harvest date down.
Good stuff FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Looking good FDD.. Had no idea really how close our grows actually are. Im right at day 32 of 12/12 right now.. Im curious man i hear alot of different things. When do u actually consider u plant flowering when u see pistils or the day u switch to 12/12. I know its kinda a newb question man just trying to get a better idea for harvest date down.
> Good stuff FDD.


pretty sure i clearly stated *DAY 30 OF 12/12*. 
the day you go to 12/12 you are FLOWERING.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 24, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> sounds good...5 weeks it is fdd
> i think its a great design you have going.... can i ask your opinion of using a light mover, im not sure you have any personal experience with the use of light movers, but your obviously a fairly experienced grower.
> Where you have the three 600hps lights hanging, what if you just had just one 600hps on a light mover, hanging vertically the same way you have things...common sense says your going to do better with More lights.. but I was wondering what you think the results might be with the light mover.. even an educated guess would be appreciated
> 
> ...


any opinion?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 24, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> any opinion?


I think the wall is gonna get broke this time around


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> any opinion?


light movers are misleading. when you move light to one area you take it from another.


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 24, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> I think the wall is gonna get broke this time around


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 24, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> I think the wall is gonna get broke this time around


the wallet?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool man thanks .Peace.


----------



## Lowkster (Apr 26, 2009)

FDD....It's looks like you have to post some more picks to get this thread going again.....lol I am sure you have some "beasts" by now....!


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> light movers are misleading. when you move light to one area you take it from another.


Well small areas like mine i love my mover. i only have a 2.5 x 5 space w/ 600 HPS. Here's a pic from today. Had to water


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2009)

i'd post pics, but everyone seems to be here for other reasons.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd post pics, but everyone seems to be here for other reasons.


dam light movers


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd post pics, but everyone seems to be here for other reasons.


im here to see a great grow that will inspire me to venture out and do more with my growingkiss-ass soundin i know but its honest so if my vote counts i would like to see pics


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2009)

day 36 of 12/12 ..................................


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 26, 2009)

5 weeks deep and looking ready to swell
do you think the vert/stadium is working out well so far?


----------



## brick20 (Apr 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 36 "strawberry cough X deep chunk"
> 30 "jacks surprise"
> 
> fox farms ocean forest plus lots of perlite
> ...


LOOKS NICE, I GOTTA 5-6x7x5-6 ROOM.
CAN I GET 40 PLANTS IN THERE?


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day 36 of 12/12 ..................................
> 
> View attachment 398921 View attachment 398922 View attachment 398923 View attachment 398924


Awesome.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day 36 of 12/12 ..................................
> 
> thanx they look great! the stadium method looks to be a must do!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> 5 weeks deep and looking ready to swell
> do you think the vert/stadium is working out well so far?


i will do this one again. i have ordered cuttings already. 





brick20 said:


> LOOKS NICE, I GOTTA 5-6x7x5-6 ROOM.
> CAN I GET 40 PLANTS IN THERE?


i think my pots are 7 inches wide. they are touching, so however the math works out. 




Old Frog said:


> Awesome.


thank you. 



warisnottheanswer said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > day 36 of 12/12 ..................................
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> day 36 of 12/12 ..................................
> 
> View attachment 398921 View attachment 398922 View attachment 398923 View attachment 398924


looking sweet fdd...thx for pics man.....was jonesing and needed my budporn pic fix........ahhhhh, feel so much better now


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

*welcome to the jungle......*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

dude nice camera angles


everything looks good


----------



## whiterain (Apr 28, 2009)

tasty .....


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 29, 2009)

You are the man...........


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah faded.. i like this.. im going to implement something like this one my next grow.. very intelligent setup.. everytime i look at this im impressed.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry for the double post,but dam 600+ reply's what happened to dont post unless asked.........lol people asking light mover question, you dont even use 1 in your grow....

Fdd whats your social security number?


I had to ask...


----------



## Big P (Apr 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *day 30 of 12/12 .................. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 392650 View attachment 392651 View attachment 392652 View attachment 392653


 .


*"My Three Suns"*








.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 29, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Sorry for the double post,but dam 600+ reply's what happened to dont post unless asked.........lol people asking light mover question, you dont even use 1 in your grow....


dont post unless asked? im curious what thats about...

and bayarea your right,  I probably should have just sent fdd a private message than put that question in his thread.. I was just wanting his thoughts on it since he is a senior member... 
kiss-ass


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

*day 42 of 12/12* ............................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

AWESOME!! must smell like cantolope euphoria in there!!!! soooo nice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

sorry if you mentioned this earlier, but how many days are you gonna flower before harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sorry if you mentioned this earlier, but how many days are you gonna flower before harvest?


i won't know until they are done.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *day 42 of 12/12* ............................
> 
> 
> View attachment 404205 View attachment 404206 View attachment 404207 View attachment 404208 View attachment 404209


ROAD TRIP!!!!! looking good my friend...


----------



## brookstown (May 2, 2009)

you have any problems with mold or pest, that close together?


----------



## dgk4life (May 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i won't know until they are done.


 hey bro how much do cuttings go for out your way?


----------



## DWR (May 2, 2009)

wow man ! 

that has realy come along nice indeed ! my grow is looking a bit like yours but in a 120 cm height limit wich sucks...  i can see your buds love the light and the way its shining, wish i could push my lights up a bit more... but i guess i am lsting evrything so yeah bottom buds will get more lights

cheers dude great pics  !!!!!!!!

cant give you rep so + rep here


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 4, 2009)

Those r some nice photos you took there my friend. I especially like the one from above. Did you do the MI thing from the ceiling, lol?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 5, 2009)

OMG fdd2blk, i'm glad your inspiration for me. I copied your design to a T, and I flipped flowering last night with 34 NL clones that are all 24" tall. I cant wait to see what my 2000w of goodness brings, but I can only hope it looks a lot like your garden.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2009)

ugmjfarmer said:


> OMG fdd2blk, i'm glad your inspiration for me. I copied your design to a T, and I flipped flowering last night with 34 NL clones that are all 24" tall. I cant wait to see what my 2000w of goodness brings, but I can only hope it looks a lot like your garden.


got a link to some photos?


----------



## Cavalino Rampante (May 5, 2009)

hey fdd...looking sweet. Great setup. wasthere a specific reason why you choose to not use reflectors for those lights? Looking forward to watching this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2009)

Cavalino Rampante said:


> hey fdd...looking sweet. Great setup. wasthere a specific reason why you choose to not use reflectors for those lights? Looking forward to watching this. Thanks for sharing.


yeah, the light is shining outwards towards the plant. not towards the ceiling. reflectors would have done no good. IMO


----------



## Siddhartha (May 5, 2009)

This is brilliant Fdd.. I want to do that. Except I hate the thought of watering that many plants every couple of days. For mine, I think I'll put the grates inside of some shallow bins and water them simultaneously from the bottom up. It'll save my back,.. might waste nutes though. 

Or,.. maybe I need to grow some sativa so I'm not so lazy with my grows,..


----------



## tahoe58 (May 5, 2009)

nice friggin job fdd. love the looks of them! excellent work man!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2009)

thank you for the kind words, everyone.

there are a lot of options available here. i threw this together in a day, basically. if i build wooden "bleachers", raise them 3 feet off the floor and put wheels on them, i will be cruisin'. 

this book has ALL the plans, .................... http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-New-School-Indoor-Cultivation/dp/1931160422/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 5, 2009)

A lot of the bleacher grows Ive seen have rollers but just on one section to allow for maintenance /watering. From what I have seen they can be very efficient too  SHit look what a quickie design produced. Just think if you put your mind to it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> A lot of the bleacher grows Ive seen have rollers but just on one section to allow for maintenance /watering. From what I have seen they can be very efficient too  SHit look what a quickie design produced. Just think if you put your mind to it.



i was just in there looking/smelling , and my shelves can be further apart by about 4 or 5 more inches. i have them at about 12 inches in step height. i think 16-18 would allow for a taller plant. my canopy is still rather _flat_. i need a nice deep V shape. 

nuggets are blowing up.. the calyxes on the SCxDC are getting fat. 

i was getting rust spot so i fed them some "botanicare" cal-mag. hopefully this is all they needed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 5, 2009)

good luck with those rust spots


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2009)

your doing it wrong 

where do i go to donate that damn 5 dollars


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you for the kind words, everyone.
> 
> there are a lot of options available here. i threw this together in a day, basically. if i build wooden "bleachers", raise them 3 feet off the floor and put wheels on them, i will be cruisin'.
> 
> this book has ALL the plans, .................... http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-New-School-Indoor-Cultivation/dp/1931160422/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt



yea i love that book....he does a good job showing how to put together systems and such


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2463364]your doing it wrong 

where do i go to donate that damn 5 dollars [/quote]


thank you.  http://www.hydroponicz.net/donation-p-434.html


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you.  http://www.hydroponicz.net/donation-p-434.html



haha no problem man, least i can do for the site, will donate again once i get some more free money, im poor


----------



## shiftsta (May 6, 2009)

This is the first time i found one of your Threads. Well im amazed TY for all the info I have read from you. Inspiration for my first grow.
Subbed.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2009)

how are those girls looking FDD? almost done? pics tonight??


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (May 8, 2009)

so I had to go out and grab that book, so on page 28 " a stationary 1,000 watt bulb effectively covers up to 64 square feet."

haha.. that seems a little High to me
maybe im just growing wrong..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its square feet.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

like a cube..sounds right to me


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (May 8, 2009)

which is an 8x8 space yah?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

my stadium is 4 X 6 and i'm running three 600's.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

very cool set up. got me watching.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

OOhhh lawd have mercy!!!..make sure they have thier suntan lotion on


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

the set up is awsome!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 9, 2009)

Hey Fdd do you see this phenotype often with hijack? 

This is the first one I've gotten that looks like this. I like it, very broad leaves and a super tight internode space. I hope its a female.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

bro...that looks like a hash plant


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

looks about right.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2009)

grow hijack grow!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

Where's the porn FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

sooooooo close, ............................


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 9, 2009)

looks like your trim per plant wont be too hard with the nug to leaf ratio going! but you got 66 plants to do!! was that green crack on the side? and i dont know if you mentioned but have you started your flush?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like your trim per plant wont be too hard with the nug to leaf ratio going! but you got 66 plants to do!! was that green crack on the side? and i dont know if you mentioned but have you started your flush?


i started flushing 2 waters ago. 

i had 3 little tiny green crack cuttings. i have a mother but i only had 3 littles ready when the room went up. it will be a fun weekend when i smoke that bag. should get about a 1/4 ounce from all 3 together. 


i haven't figured out where i'm going to trim and dry it all yet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

nice fdd......how do you get all the way in the back?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

........of the stadium, that is


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

i walk along the sides, ..................





............ and reach over.


----------



## dgk4life (May 9, 2009)

lol.... nice buds bro.


----------



## MS.KONDUCT (May 9, 2009)

Really nice grow. I started my first grow with strawberry cough, you gotta let me know how the deep chuck x strawberry cough tastes.


----------



## DWR (May 10, 2009)

Nice plants man, good stuff.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i started flushing 2 waters ago.
> 
> i had 3 little tiny green crack cuttings. i have a mother but i only had 3 littles ready when the room went up. it will be a fun weekend when i smoke that bag. should get about a 1/4 ounce from all 3 together.
> 
> ...



dude.... you know im fiending for that green crack mannnnn


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

i'm starting on the jacks surprise. i'm gonna trim 5 tonight, 5 in the morning, 5 tomorrow night. i will keep doing this until, i'm done. they are all kinda spread out on finishing. looks like 5 at a time will time it all perfect. 





jacks surprise ...................  


black queen ..................  


SC X DC .....................


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 11, 2009)

they look good man hows the smell of the diff strains??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> they look good man hows the smell of the diff strains??


it all smells really good. stinky.


----------



## Greyskull (May 11, 2009)

props that SCxDC is looking primo bro nice job!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 12, 2009)

They look great my dude! does black queen come in seed or is it clone only?



fdd2blk said:


> i'm starting on the jacks surprise. i'm gonna trim 5 tonight, 5 in the morning, 5 tomorrow night. i will keep doing this until, i'm done. they are all kinda spread out on finishing. looks like 5 at a time will time it all perfect.
> 
> jacks surprise ...................
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2009)

black queen is from high grade seeds.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 12, 2009)

oh yea thats great! she looks very nice 



fdd2blk said:


> black queen is from high grade seeds.


----------



## DWR (May 12, 2009)

wow the jack surprise looks realy nice, swollen all over  hehe.

excellent.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*there aren't any more seats...........*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2009)

Good stuff fdd, what strains are next for your stadium?


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Good stuff fdd, what strains are next for your stadium?


 jack surprise looks like sugar coated.Do you use ozone generators for odor.. because i know your place smells without,,great job,, sorry for the infrac. the other day.i was out of line.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2009)

i'm just letting it stink up the whole neighborhood 

i have ordered a tray of jacks surprise for the next run. i like the SC x DC better though. they cost a lot more so i guess i go with the jacks for now.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2009)

That Jack's looks pretty nice though, I'm harvesting myself over the next few days. Some White Widow and Hijack


----------



## DryGrain (May 12, 2009)

I like the simplicity of this design. Would you say that you are getting better light coverage and more bud sites with the stadium than you would with a flat table?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 12, 2009)

Dayum. Nice


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2009)

DryGrain said:


> I like the simplicity of this design. Would you say that you are getting better light coverage and more bud sites with the stadium than you would with a flat table?



i'm doing better this way than i was on a flat floor. i have a lot more room then what i'm used to though. but i do think this way is working well.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That Jack's looks pretty nice though, I'm harvesting myself over the next few days. Some White Widow and Hijack


i can't find your hijack pics.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2009)

I'll take some when the lights come on not till 1am tho


----------



## prnkstr (May 12, 2009)

fdd2blk, man its always a pleasure reading your logs. good stuff


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2009)

...................       ..................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2009)

looks yummy!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ................... View attachment 416036 View attachment 416037 View attachment 416038 View attachment 416039 View attachment 416044 View attachment 416045 ..................


----------



## SomeGuy (May 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ................... View attachment 416036 View attachment 416037 View attachment 416038 View attachment 416039 View attachment 416044 View attachment 416045 ..................



Damn! Everything you grow looks bomb.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 13, 2009)

Very nice FDD. Did your clones recover? What do you like more about the SC x DC?

Besides the moveable stadium what do you think you will modify in the next indoor grow?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ................... View attachment 416036 View attachment 416037 View attachment 416038 View attachment 416039 View attachment 416044 View attachment 416045 ..................



fucking A!!

ya think you gonna hit ya goal?


and damn it seemed like just yesterday you started the thread and with everybody spamming up your thread

hehe....grows sure do go fast.

watching the grass grow type of deal...hehe

what day did you start cutting?


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 13, 2009)

66 plants = how many Pounds of yield? dried of course


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

he just chopped, how would he know his dry weight?


----------



## DWR (May 13, 2009)

Thats what im talking bout ! 

excellent work love it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2009)

i've only chopped 11 of them so far. i have to go out on the seadoo today so i may not chop more until tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## dgk4life (May 13, 2009)

sounds like a rough life. havin to take time off from trimmin pot to go play on a ski doo..lol if u ever need a break from the hassle bro i been lookin for a reason to experience the west coast... nice grow by the way


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2009)

looks fantastic. really nice grow. got me wanting to try it out thats for sure!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 13, 2009)

Here ya go Fdd. It's at about 11 weeks now, I went about 4 1/2 weeks under 400w HPS. I switched to Flouro's half way through because after these last plants are done this is going to become my veg area. I moved to 400 to my flowering space. 

The last pic is a little widow that is almost done drying

The first pic is the same plant about a week into flowering . . .

[youtube]ryLqfNwSSFE[/youtube]


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sc x dc ..................... View attachment 414930 View attachment 414933


 
that what im talkin bout, ohh yeah i was out with the jetski's this weekend,,, gotta love the bay's heat and sun....


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

sup fdd...stadium grow looks real proper... nugz look full and frosty... jsut out of curiousity, say is runnin the 3x 600hps in vert fashion w/ out the need for reflectors less expensive...how much is dat lighting set up..cheaper than reflectors im assuming.. how the glass coming along? sry for clownin earlier..


----------



## glassblower3000 (May 13, 2009)

damn fdd you're the shit!!!!i love how your respect of the plant shows. truly inspiring!!!love the youtube channel too, keep rockin.peace...


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 14, 2009)

Youtube channel..... Link me or pm me the link thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Youtube channel..... Link me or pm me the link thanks





http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=fdd2blk&view=videos


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sooooooo close, ............................
> 
> View attachment 412630


LIFE IS A BITCH! WHEN DRY 1SPLIFF PLANT


----------



## trapper (May 14, 2009)

very nice indeed,it is worthy of the finest papers.


----------



## brick20 (May 14, 2009)

wow, love the stadium set-up F2B


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I still wanna know if you're wearing sunscreen and eye protection when you go in there, fdd.I had just one 400 mh in my closet and it was so damn bright I thought my pale white ass would be incinerated!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I still wanna know if you're wearing sunscreen and eye protection when you go in there, fdd.I had just one 400 mh in my closet and it was so damn bright I thought my pale white ass would be incinerated!


i pull my hoodie up over the top of my brow and peek out from below it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Skulking amongst the leaves, lol.


fdd2blk said:


> i pull my hoodie up over the top of my brow and peek out from below it.


----------



## casper23 (May 14, 2009)

amazing grow fdd. Love to see the harvest and to know how it smoked. mad props to you


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2009)

*day 57 of 12/12*, .....................


----------



## jm30 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful. How are the trics looking? Another week or so?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2009)

jacks surprise, .....................  





green crack, ............................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

looks sooo goood!!!


makes me wanna move to Cali


----------



## tahoe58 (May 17, 2009)

hey fdd, looks awesome as always....great pics and love the detail. thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey fdd, looks awesome as always....great pics and love the detail. thanks!




my door is always open.


----------



## Greyskull (May 17, 2009)

that jacks surprise loks likea cnie healthy harvest dude.
NICE JOB.

big props to you for keeping the bar high


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> jacks surprise, ..................... View attachment 420302 View attachment 420303
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those scissors definitly got some hours on em! LOL!!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 17, 2009)

rdecosta88 said:


> those scissors definitly got some hours on em! LOL!!!


I've seen that tray before somewhere. Very nice bud shots FDD. From thelooks of it you got some clippin ahead of you. Let us know how the gree crack turned out for you.


----------



## 420weedman (May 18, 2009)

tasty buds fdd  
....lol i just noticed, they didnt get your approval for the new porn ad on RIU pages... did they ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> tasty buds fdd
> ....lol i just noticed, they didnt get your approval for the new porn ad on RIU pages... did they ?


new porn ad? where? 

i don't see banner ads, do we have a new one? as a mod i don't get to see them.


----------



## Greyskull (May 18, 2009)




----------



## LoudBlunts (May 18, 2009)

BWAHAHAHA dont forget the 'smartest RIU member' survey/IQ test


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMM


fdd2blk said:


> *day 57 of 12/12*, ..................... View attachment 420227 View attachment 420228 View attachment 420229 View attachment 420230


Can I come lick your pruning scissors?


fdd2blk said:


> jacks surprise, ..................... View attachment 420302 View attachment 420303
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

the SC x DC is blowin' up.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 21, 2009)

ya it is and its looking delicious!!!


----------



## Greyskull (May 21, 2009)

the SCxDC is the one man
LOOKING MIGHTY FIRE


----------



## jm30 (May 21, 2009)

Looks delicious. Are those done?


----------



## tahoe58 (May 21, 2009)

ugging fugly man.....and good enuf to .... well ....take ur choice right? butter it, hash it, oil it or simply delightfully simple bong it. thanks for them pics. walk on!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

jm30 said:


> Looks delicious. Are those done?


getting really close.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 21, 2009)

Looking real crazy man and dense. Did u flush? When did u start? Awseome grow man. Peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Looking real crazy man and dense. Did u flush? When did u start? Awseome grow man. Peace.


i started flushing 2+ weeks ago. almost 3.


----------



## jm30 (May 21, 2009)

I wish I let my last grow go longer. I didn't have the patience. My leaves were still green. I learn a lot from reading your journals. Next round I will wait until it has that finished look. My trichomes were probably 20% amber.


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the SC x DC is blowin' up.
> 
> View attachment 424825 View attachment 424826 View attachment 424827


 damn i cant wait to see my SCxDC


----------



## trapper (May 22, 2009)

in that first pic i would get a few wedges and put them under the pot so that the plant leans the other way,if i had my protractor i could calculate the angle of the wedge from the picture,but i don't have it sorry man.but looking good.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2009)

how will i know when they are done??


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (May 22, 2009)

I'm loving these stadium type set ups, utilizing every bit of light. man i got some catching up to do


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2009)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> I'm loving these stadium type set ups, utilizing every bit of light. man i got some catching up to do


i need to tweak it a little. i'm more of a U shape then a V right now. i need to steepen it up a little and get my bulbs down in there. otherwise i'm loving it.


----------



## tahoe58 (May 23, 2009)

hey man....looks amazing. the growth has been fabulous. Has it been necessary to rotate the pots at some stage? the back of some of the taller ones appears to be shaded at times? or does that matter? as always, freakin awesome....thnks!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....looks amazing. the growth has been fabulous. Has it been necessary to rotate the pots at some stage? the back of some of the taller ones appears to be shaded at times? or does that matter? as always, freakin awesome....thnks!!


i haven't rotated them. they grow towards the light. this is why they are all leaning over.


----------



## tahoe58 (May 23, 2009)

oh right...I should take a closer look at the pics...thanks...they sure are growing fat ..... neat set up. thnks!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*I always lean toward the light.........*


----------



## tahoe58 (May 23, 2009)

william shatner as the possum in over the hedge....must ...move...toward the light, must move toward the light! LOL!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2009)

i think my stadium would would be a good place to hang a few topsy-turvy. 
just above the bulbs, off to the side. maybe against the back wall where the light just smashes into the paint. hang 2 topsies down there and see what happens. no? yes? maybe?


----------



## Sure Shot (May 23, 2009)

Definitely!


----------



## Sure Shot (May 23, 2009)

Screw gravity, it's just a theory anyways! LOL


----------



## jm30 (May 23, 2009)

Totally. If there's a spot above the lights above the stadium. Should work great. You have used those things outdoor before right? I think I remember you posting a picture somewhere on here. I wish I had the freedom to do all the experimenting you do. Need some med laws where I 'm at.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

med laws don't do a thing if feds come for you


----------



## dirt clean (May 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think my stadium would would be a good place to hang a few topsy-turvy.
> just above the bulbs, off to the side. maybe against the back wall where the light just smashes into the paint. hang 2 topsies down there and see what happens. no? yes? maybe?


 
Hell Yeah! I am dying to put my light on the floor with a few topsy turveys. lol. Think of the buds!!!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think my stadium would would be a good place to hang a few topsy-turvy.
> just above the bulbs, off to the side. maybe against the back wall where the light just smashes into the paint. hang 2 topsies down there and see what happens. no? yes? maybe?


 Well I saw your grow with the topsy turveys outdoors, and they looked decent, but it also didnt look like there was any benefit from doin it, expect the fun of trying it, but it might work better w/your indoor stadium


----------



## tahoe58 (May 23, 2009)

hell ya .... seen those commercials again lately on the upside down tomatoes.... I'll bet that'd work pretty well. 


fdd2blk said:


> i think my stadium would would be a good place to hang a few topsy-turvy.
> just above the bulbs, off to the side. maybe against the back wall where the light just smashes into the paint. hang 2 topsies down there and see what happens. no? yes? maybe?


----------



## Greyskull (May 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think my stadium would would be a good place to hang a few topsy-turvy.
> just above the bulbs, off to the side. maybe against the back wall where the light just smashes into the paint. hang 2 topsies down there and see what happens. no? yes? maybe?


 

ummmm.... fuck yeah!
i imagine those topsy turveys could be a key componet of increasing GPW in a stadium application like yours.


----------



## trapper (May 23, 2009)

a buddy up north has plants he slides into 2 i beam type rails on the ceiling,so plants on the bottom plants on top,he has a kush strain that he flowers at 8 inches that have a 4 inch stretch.he uses a 600 so he can put the light fairly close.i saw the specs,never drove up to see them,but he has it dialed in i am sure.but you have to start them in veg because the roots do not all go to the bottom.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think my stadium would would be a good place to hang a few topsy-turvy.
> just above the bulbs, off to the side. maybe against the back wall where the light just smashes into the paint. hang 2 topsies down there and see what happens. no? yes? maybe?


Excellent idea. I saw a DYI of the topsy-turvies using 5 gal buckets with tops. Drilled holes in top and bottom with screens over holes and around plant. Wonder what that setup could do with 1000W lights?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2009)

so i have 36 of the SC X DC. i have trimmed 4 of them so far. i am slowly going to trim them over the next few days. i should be done by this time next week.


----------



## DWR (May 24, 2009)

gl harvesting & rolling 

hehe


----------



## jm30 (May 24, 2009)

Wish I had a harvest to trim.


----------



## stinkypinky (May 24, 2009)

LMAO. Seriously though, it's beautiful!


----------



## tahoe58 (May 24, 2009)

hey there are some pretty serious plastic 5 gal buckets available with ultra strong and tight lids....that is a very very cool idea.... 


greenthumb111 said:


> Excellent idea. I saw a DYI of the topsy-turvies using 5 gal buckets with tops. Drilled holes in top and bottom with screens over holes and around plant. Wonder what that setup could do with 1000W lights?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there are some pretty serious plastic 5 gal buckets available with ultra strong and tight lids....that is a very very cool idea....


i was thinking:
one should veg the plant while it's standing puright in a 5 gallon bucket. then when it comes time to flower you can cut a slot in the lid to slide the stalk into and then snap the lid on and flip it over and hang it. then just cut the bottom out and water it. you could cver the slit in the lid with a strip of plastic once the lid is in place.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

I agree. veg upright and flip when its flowering..awesome idea! hope to see it done in your next run


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how will i know when they are done??
> 
> View attachment 426083 View attachment 426084 View attachment 426085 View attachment 426086


 dam fddd them are sick ass hell bro AS ALWAYS. when do i come down with my sissors. LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2009)

come down with a new bong.


----------



## Greyskull (May 24, 2009)

I can bring mine....


----------



## DownOnWax (May 24, 2009)

The setup reminds of a wave of sweet green.

Must be fun to surf


----------



## DownOnWax (May 24, 2009)

And I just looked at the videos and I have to say they were jaw dropping!

Wow, just WOW man!


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> come down with a new bong.


 shit i wanta $ one of your nice pieces of art you got there. i 'm wanting one thats 3ft to 4ft tall strait shot.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 25, 2009)

SC X DC 30 DAYS HERE....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> SC X DC 30 DAYS HERE....






i'm at 9 and 1/2 weeks and loving it. this is the best producing stain i've grown so far. i have my first sample nugget right here next to me. gotta stop typing so i can hit it.


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

well ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`how is it. we all now its gota be da bomb.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

what?


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what?


 hey fdd you say you have some in the ground but i see no pics yet. are youwaiting to blow are minds are what. LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

mygirls said:


> hey fdd you say you have some in the ground but i see no pics yet. are youwaiting to blow are minds are what. LOL



i too high. 

i never really got the whole "strawberry" thing. i have smoked several so called strawberry strains but never smelled or really tasted it. this is definitely "strawberry". i can smell it and taste it. seems to be a indica based high. i feel really "stoned". my eyes are heavy and everything is funny.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

I love your smoke reports fdd!! they crack me up


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

well thats a good thing. so yu saying you feel berry funny... LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (May 25, 2009)

wow fdd2blk, thats real nice.
it only took me 2 hrs to read the whole thread.lol
beautiful job. thats alot of work. 
you know what your doing thats for sure.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

check it out, ......................


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> check it out, ...................... View attachment 428418 View attachment 428419


 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM looks GOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> check it out, ...................... View attachment 428418 View attachment 428419


 You teasing the rest of us who are growing the scxdc!! god damn that looks so bomb!!!


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 25, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

i'm trimming buds. my fingers are sticky.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

*if you crossed a lightening bug and a marijuana plant...would you still need lights......?*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *if you crossed a lightening bug and a marijuana plant...would you still need lights......?*



[youtube]wxo0lsJnx-U[/youtube]


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 25, 2009)

debby boone is such a hotty


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 26, 2009)

looking good


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2009)

could have sworn i was posting pics, ..............................


----------



## mygirls (May 28, 2009)

thats cool man. as soon as i get my flower room done, im going to lay the whole plant and pot on its side for the whole flower cycle. end up with something like that but 6ft long not tall. LOL


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> could have sworn i was posting pics, .............................. View attachment 431391 View attachment 431392 View attachment 431393 View attachment 431394


beautiful...looks very swollen!!


----------



## mygirls (May 28, 2009)

looking at that pic again its not tied over, what it broke.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2009)

mygirls said:


> looking at that pic again its not tied over, what it broke.



nope, just hanging out. reaching for the light. lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2009)

Between new pics of your plants and the new avatar, I'm feeling very patriotic.
USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

yummy looking nuggies!!! looks like something that they sell out of candy stores


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 29, 2009)

Where those the jacks or sc?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Where those the jacks or sc?



the SC.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the sc.


ohh boy...ima half way there...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> ohh boy...ima half way there...



it just keeps packing on new calyxes.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it just keeps packing on new calyxes.


ima wait it out 9+....ima pack em on there hopefully...

Starting the 75 seat vert setup....i need to find that grate looking shit you have the buckets on... ..i found sumthing that almost is like it....


----------



## bossman88188 (May 29, 2009)

You,ve got me considering a stadium grow.
Any tips.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> You,ve got me considering a stadium grow.
> Any tips.



keep it simple.


----------



## NutterBudder (May 29, 2009)

WOW!! you got a sexy set-up there. I'm getting my caregiver card this weekend and am def. thinking about doing a stadium grow.

Have you thought about having plants tilted at a 30-45 degree angle towards the lights to really juice up the top colas?? And have you adjusted with wattage?? It seems harder to judge amount of light w/out reflectors and with the 360 aspect... Any opinions???


----------



## trapper (May 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was thinking:
> one should veg the plant while it's standing puright in a 5 gallon bucket. then when it comes time to flower you can cut a slot in the lid to slide the stalk into and then snap the lid on and flip it over and hang it. then just cut the bottom out and water it. you could cver the slit in the lid with a strip of plastic once the lid is in place.


i was told that if you veg upright the roots circle the bottom,upside down they dry out first and burn,better to veg the way you flower,i never tried either way,just passing information.but looking good,they look like nice hybrids.look like they yield well too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Looking lovely, fdd....and that's a HUGE AV you have there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

users with huge avatars have size issues ..... I used to be one of them, I've since taken extenze stacked with some viagra..... as you can see, I lost my avatar


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

My avatar needs visine.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> users with huge avatars have size issues ..... I used to be one of them, I've since taken extenze stacked with some viagra..... as you can see, I lost my avatar


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

it was tiny, then it was huge, now it's just sore.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

now thats funny!! you even downsized a little.....never happy, are you? hahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

LMAO.Better rub some hash oil on it.


fdd2blk said:


> it was tiny, then it was huge, now it's just sore.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*you would think fdd would have a BIGGER avatar....you know.......*


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LMAO.Better rub some hash oil on it.


Then you would just want to spark it up


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Then you would just want to spark it up


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

what should i do now?   

the middle pic is a bud growing out the side of a bud. talk about "blowing up"


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Uhhhh.....maybe just finish growing it, dry and cure it, and smoke it?Other than that, I have no suggestions.


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 30, 2009)

looks pretty ready to me! have you checked the trics?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

rdecosta88 said:


> looks pretty ready to me! have you checked the trics?



trichs are all cloudy with no amber. i'd say it's "peaking" right now.
i grab one to start trimming and all i see is new white hairs everywhere. i just can't do it so i put it back in it's seat. this morning i got up, open the door and looked in, then just closed it and walked away. the lights just went out on another day. 

today is 10 weeks of 12/12, day 70.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

When you trim do you make hash immediately, or do you store the trim in the freezer?


fdd2blk said:


> trichs are all cloudy with no amber. i'd say it's "peaking" right now.
> i grab one to start trimming and all i see is new white hairs everywhere. i just can't do it so i put it back in it's seat. this morning i got up, open the door and looked in, then just closed it and walked away. the lights just went out on another day.
> 
> today is 10 weeks of 12/12, day 70.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

stoneys making hash!! yummy yummy!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Well...I'll make an attempt, anyway, after my plant is done.I made iso hash with my first grow...I have a small ball of tar from it still...I don't care for it cuz I get a sore throat after smoking it and it's kinda green.It gets you high, but it's not all that.And yes, I did evaporate all the iso.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> stoneys making hash!! yummy yummy!!


----------



## tahoe58 (May 30, 2009)

hey fdd that's friggin insane. a good cartoonist/graphic artist could make such a cool strip of the exploding SC ..... resin and trichs flying everywhere, dousing the occupants of the room! More white hairs, expanding ginormously, spewing more resin and oil. The odour is .... well intoxicating.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> When you trim do you make hash immediately, or do you store the trim in the freezer?


i ciure and store it in turkey bags, sealed and put away on a dark cool shelf. when i get a few pounds i drag out the washer.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 31, 2009)

thats cool as hell man.....im watchen


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2009)

Cool.It would probably take me 12 years to get a few pounds, lol.


fdd2blk said:


> i ciure and store it in turkey bags, sealed and put away on a dark cool shelf. when i get a few pounds i drag out the washer.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 31, 2009)

> Well...I'll make an attempt, anyway, after my plant is done.I made iso hash with my first grow...I have a small ball of tar from it still...I don't care for it cuz I get a sore throat after smoking it and it's kinda green.


haha reminds me of my first and only time making hash so far...I didnt have any silk screen, so I sketched it and used a window screen to shake and knock trichomes off lol...it was so shitty lol a bunch of hairs and leaf material got thru and I just left it mixed with all the keif, it was green like you said yours was too stoney haha anyways just thought id tell that lil story lol


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll be making some this week,


----------



## jm30 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anxious to see what the final yield from this staduim grow was. 3 x 600w right? 66 plants total? That is if you were keeping track.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

jm30 said:


> Anxious to see what the final yield from this staduim grow was. 3 x 600w right? 66 plants total? That is if you were keeping track.


i started with 66 but a few died so i replaced them with other strains. to keep the #"s right we will have to do some math.


i had 24 jacks surprise that i only got a half pound from. well actually about 240 grams. terrible results, IMO. 

i have 34 SCxDC. i have harvested some of it but not all of it. i hope to have it all done in the next day or so.


the SCxDC are looking A LOT better. hopefully i can make-up some weight on that end. we shall see. 




i was planning on figuring the weight per plant on the SCxDC then just multiplying it by 66. this would be my "possible yield" if i would have went with all the same of a solid strain. i can also do a little math and figure the grams per watt with these figures, once i get them.


----------



## Greyskull (Jun 2, 2009)

10gs a girl eeeeee sorry man
i know how that hurts
thats a lot of plants to care for for only 240g.

i just had a bummer myself... what looked like 1.25 going in to dry came out 500 grams WHERE DID MY 70gs GO? damnit.... I have 20g to last me 21 days...dude that is like asking me to quit! haha

I hope the SCxDC comes thru for you man


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2009)

i have 8 plants left to trim. i'll get them in the morning. my back hurts.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Jun 2, 2009)

Peep the concert arena...... I had to do it in my other room...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 3, 2009)

Why do you think your yields were so low? I just staked all 34 of my NL in my stadium last night. the tops are just too heavy any longer to hold themselves up. Hoping for 1gpw with 2000w hung over it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2009)

ugmjfarmer said:


> Why do you think your yields were so low? I just staked all 34 of my NL in my stadium last night. the tops are just too heavy any longer to hold themselves up. Hoping for 1gpw with 2000w hung over it.


poor genetics, the jacks surprise were weak. good smoke, terrible yield. i am hoping to make up the weight with the SCxDC.  
pretty much been saying this for weeks now.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Jun 3, 2009)

Wheres water run off go...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

hey fdd..,, check out the carpet...look familiar? its 'cause I'm in the next room!! LOL kiss-ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Wheres water run off go...


onto the tarp. it's just a splash here and there. i mop up any puddles with a small towel. i don't flood my plants. just lightly water as needed.


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey fdd..,, check out the carpet...look familiar? its 'cause I'm in the next room!! LOL kiss-ass


Dr. Greenhorn You should get some pond liner plastic and put it on the floor... A couple shamwows work for cleaning up spills 2.


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 8, 2009)

you'd have to run two of these grows back to back (to know exactly how long it takes to start the next crop in the same room)... to get the efficiency results of a perpetual grow with this setup... but there is a very nice formula for determining Grams Per Killowat Hour or 'GPkWh' (not g.p.w.) on page 44 of (guess who?) my little 'ol journal.

i'd be happy to get 2 lbs. total off of (3) 600's.
.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

still drying ...............................


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 12, 2009)

So any news?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2009)

just shy of 2 pounds. 

i have no new clones. the room is empty and off.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just shy of 2 pounds.
> 
> i have no new clones. the room is empty and off.


 bet ur loving the SCxDC, just sounds delicious


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey FDD if you don't mind I would like to know your https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/186213-top-5-must-grow-strains.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 13, 2009)

excellent work as always. bud/crystal shots in your most famous li'l tray are in order, no? Thanks for another great thread! Walk On!~


fdd2blk said:


> just shy of 2 pounds.
> 
> i have no new clones. the room is empty and off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent work as always. bud/crystal shots in your most famous li'l tray are in order, no? Thanks for another great thread! Walk On!~


since you asked so nicely, ..........................


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 13, 2009)

muy muy excellente. That's me, mister friggin nice-guy.  hahahahaha!  luv those buds. Many thnks man! Walk On!~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Beautiful.I hope mine turn out as well when it's time for harvest.


fdd2blk said:


> since you asked so nicely, .......................... View attachment 446761 View attachment 446762 View attachment 446763


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

great lookin bud fdd,


----------



## glassblower3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

just got done reading this whole thread!!!not a bad way to spend a tuesday morning......BUMP


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Confidential Herb (Mar 16, 2010)

omg. i want it so bad. 
good work. a true grower 

=-)


----------

